# Letters to our new mama



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear New Mama,

This is Dusty writing because Daisy is sort of hiding in a corner. You see...it seems like breeder mama made a mistake and Daisy....well...Daisy isn't so much a Daisy...but a Drew. I told Daisy you're going to change his name to Drew and he was so happy. He was afraid that some country singer was going to sing songs about "a boy bunny named Daisy" and how mamas shouldn't name their bucks after girls....I think he's much happier now.

Today we got taken away from our mama. All of us little boys got a cage of our own. Mama seemed happy about it - but we miss her. Of course, she's not been feeding us for a couple of weeks now. Breeder mama said she was moving us for "breeding control"...whatever that means. Mama said she didn't want any more kids and that was why it was time for us to leave.

But at least we're together!

There were four of us boys in the litter...well...three of us. Black Monster is this black otter that mama fostered ...so I can't really call him one of us ... now can I? My litter mates called me "Goldie" but I didn't like that - I like Dusty much better. Daisy/Drew was nicknamed "runt" by humans and by us...he likes his new name better I'm sure. Sniffle-snuffle is my nickname for another guy....Daisy called him "hey you" and I thought he deserved better than that. Mama called him "stinky" and gave him lots of baths.

Then there was our sister "Dot" - you know - like "Polka Dot"? Well....she doesn't have that many spots.

Anyway....us boys are together in a cage now. Black Monster just thumped off the breeder daddy for petting him through the cage bars....see why I don't count him as part of our litter?

Well, I think I see mama coming with the gourmet hay and she's about to serve supper - so I better stop typing and get ready to do one of my favorite things....

EAT.

Next time I'll let Drew write..

Dusty


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!!

Hi, my two lovely boys!! 

I'm so happy to hear from you! Yes, I know...we were sillyand got poor Drew's parts wrong. We humans call it "beingvisited by the gender fairy". Hehe!!

I'm so happy to hear that Drew is happy with his new name,though! Please tell him I'm sorry for the mistake, and willNEVER call him Daisy again. 

Yeah, pretty soon you'll know what Breeder Mama meant by needing tomove you boys, hehe! I really hope you like the new cage,though! It must be fun hanging out with your brothers all thetime! 

Wow...I'm so happy you and your brother will be living with me in a fewmonths! I'm so excited!! I can't wait!You're going to get all the best toys, and friends, and love, andcare...stuffies if you want them, rolly ball toys if you want them,blankies to shuffle and dig in, anything you guys want! Youjust be sure to let me know, ok? Because that's my job asMommy...to give you all the fun stuff you love, and more than enoughfood and things you need, as well as more love than you canhandle!  

I think you'll find life here to be a dream come true!! Ofcourse, that's not to say that your life with Breeder Mama isn't trulywonderful and amazing, too!  She knows just what you need,and is taking wonderful, wonderful care of you guys. I trusther with your every whim and need. 

Ohhh...I just can't wait to see you boys!! You're going tomake such a perfect addition to our little family! The girls,though they wouldn't admit it under torture, are excited to have you asfriends, too. Two of them are a little too hormonal to admitthings like that, though. Hehe!!

Bunnies make life so beautiful...you just remember that, little one! 

Love always and forever, 

*New Mama*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Momma,

This is Drew. I wanted to write you a note and told Dusty to go eat some medicine....so he did.

Guess what? 

I likes my new name. Daisy was cute but Dot made fun of me. I kepttrying and trying to tell breeder mama that I wasn't a Daisy......butshe didn't understand my thumps and closing the door on her. I figuredif she was gonna call me names - I wasn't gonna let her in the cage. 

I got to sit on breeder mama's shoulders today as she walked aroundlooking for her camera and stuff. Oh...she had a hand on me to makesure I was ok...but I was just fine. 

We's moved into a new cage. Its smaller than our old one but we're gonna get a biggr one later this week. I can hardlys wait.

I got a taste of California today. Can I come right away? Wow - youhave good hay there. Mama said it came all the way from California justto make good little bunnies grow. It old her I'd grow just fine if Igot to go to California now! Dusty can stay here if he wants....I wantmore of that hay.

Oh...I wanted to tell you about the rest of us guys in the cage. Dustycalls Blackie "Black Monster" but you know what? I feel bad for Blackiesometimes...so I go and nip him. Its gotta be hard living with a familythat isn't yours though....I'm thinking I should maybe try to be hisfriend. What do you think? He's really kind of cute and he says he'sgoing to something called "Nationals" and "hio" next month 'cause he'sspecial. Still yet, I wonder if he's lonely 'cause he doesn't know hisREAL mommy. Oh well.

Then there is snuffle-uffle-gus. He hates that name...but he hates theother names he gets called too. He says his name is "ruler of theworld". Yeah...right. Still yet- he is warm to snuggle up to sometimes.He never yells at me like Dot did. He says that breeder mommy maybecome his real mommy...that they had a talk about it and she'sthinking about it. I told him his ears were too long but he said thatits true.

I didn't know a breeder mommy could become your real mommy too....butI'm happy you're going to be my mommy. This means that breeder mommy isgoing to take me out for pictures and videos lots of times and she saysshe might even use me for "reeding"..no..."beeding"?Something like that. Kinda like Dusty she said. Breeder dad said thatmight be a good idea in spite of my big ears. She said something aboutneeding a dwarf gene.....what about elves and goblins and stuff likethat?

Oh well, typing makes me tired and that hay smells so good. I hope thatCalifornia smells as good as my new hay smells. Breeder mommy saidwe're even going to get to take some on the plane she thinks as oursnack. I don't know what a plane is but if we get this yummy hay...itcan't be too bad.

I'll write more later.

Drew

P.S. Thanks for still wanting me even though I'm not a Daisy.I was so worried you might not want me but breeder mommy held me closeand said she was sure you wanted me. Promise me we won't tell the girlsthere about the pink hat I wore? I'll try to grow up enough to wearTiny's hat instead!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

This is Dusty. I had to tell you what I did tonight. You will be so proud of me.

I helped breeder mama. I really did! She thought I was being a bad boy but she realized later I was only trying to help.

Our cage now only has 3 bunnies in it. You remember how she told youthat I was trying to dominate everyone by mounting them? Well, she didtry to tire me out on her desk and that was SO much fun...I played andplayed and played. Then I groomed myself and was starting to fallasleep when she picked me up and put me back in the cage.

Well...that's when I started flirting with Miss Bea 'cause our cage hadbeen put on the floor and she was chinning our cage. I kept sniffingwhere she'd been chinning - and I went back to trying to mount blackmonster.

The more mama watched - the more she realized that while black monsterwas only 8 weeks old..she wasn't fighting back and she acted like shewas lifting herself for me to mount her. So mama decided to check heragain.

Now..in mama's defense...when she had checked black monster earliertoday...she had told breeder daddy, "I can't tell for sure if this oneis a buck or a doe so I'm going to put it in with the bucks since itcan't get pregnant for a few more weeks while I watch it....and thatway it won't get Ohana pregnant."

So breeder mama did know that black monster *might* be a doe.

But I helped her figure it out....that she WAS a doe. Breeder mamachecked her again and then talked to another breeder. They talked abouthow strange it was that I was ONLY mounting black monster...and how itwouldn't be because of color. So breeder mama took her out and lookedat her some more (she got to play on breeder mama's desk then and sheeven got to send an message to the breeder friend when she landed onthe keyboard)...

and then breeder mama said, "ok" and put her back in with Dot and our mama.

So its just us boys now and I helped breeder mama realize the error of her eyes.

Aren't you proud of me? I wasn't just being a bad boy..

I was being *HELPFUL*!

Dusty


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear new mama to Dusty and Drew,

I just want to point out that what most folks on here don't know - is Ihelped mama figure out that Daisy wasn't so Daisy-like when I chased*her* out of my room and got mamathinking again.

I'm so glad that MY mama learned the truth. 

I think Drew is too!

The BunFather

P.S. I'm not supposed to tell - but I think Miss Bea has acrush on Dusty. Mama told her "no"...but she told Baby (who Miss Beacalled Snookums) "maybe".

Hmm..


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Sweet Drew...

You poor thing...I'm so sorry for the mixup! BUT...I'm SOhappy you like your new name, Sweetheart!  Ipromise not to tell the girls about your pink hat phase. Theywon't catch a nose wiggle of it! 

YES...the hay here smells so nice and fresh! We buy bales ofit as fresh as can be from a local farmer, so you'll get the nicest haypossible!  You'll love it here...the house smellsof fresh, sweet hay, and the house is nice and quiet (except for whenthe smaller human is around and jumping and laughing, hehe). 

I think you'll both have to giggle at the kitties. They playall the time, and just love to watch the bunnies, and I'm sure they'lljust LOVE to meet you! Well, Hobbes, anyway. He'svery friendly with the bunnies. Sunny...well, I can tell shelikes bunnies, but she sure does get jealous when I'm talking tothem!  She especially likes to watch the girlseating their pellet food. I don't know why...but if one ofthem steps up to their food bowl, OFF she goes across the room to checkit out and watch them the whole time!  

Even right now...Sunny (the girl kitty) is skittering around, playingwith her favorite toy (a stuffy of Emily's...Emily is the smallhuman). It's fun to watch! I know Flower enjoysit...she gets all excited and jumps around, trying to get them to playwith her.

It's fun to hear about your brothers (and sister...do you guys havemore than one sister?) and what they're like!  Ican't wait to hear all about your bigger cage, and all the adventuresyou boys have! 

Well, I better see what your brother had to write me! 

All my love,

Mama

P.S. Don't ever worry about my not wanting you. Youand your brother are in my heart...and that is where you guys willSTAY!  You're my babies...and I don't ever turnmy babies away. You're with me to STAY!!


----------



## maherwoman

GOOD BOY, DUSTY!!! What a helpful little baby you are!

I can understand how hormones make bunnies do strange things...so Ididn't mind hearing that you were all excited.Hehe!! Heck, Flower likes to try to mount her Chewb...which Ifind strange, but she sure enjoys doing! 

I'm happy to hear that you helped Breeder Mama out with the big mystery! Good job!

Hehe...isn't life funny?

All my love,

Mama


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...thanks for letting me know,Tiny! I do give you credit for trying to let her know...thatwas wonderful of you! 

And as for Dusty and Miss Bea...I would be honored, and happy, if your mama decided they would make a good pair. 

Thank you so much for looking out for my baby boys!! I really appreciate it! 

Hugs!

Rosie* (AKA New Mama to Dusty and Drew)
*
The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Dear new mama to Dusty and Drew,
> 
> I just want to point out that what most folks on here don't know - is Ihelped mama figure out that Daisy wasn't so Daisy-like when I chased*her* out of my room and got mamathinking again.
> 
> I'm so glad that MY mama learned the truth.
> 
> I think Drew is too!
> 
> The BunFather
> 
> P.S. I'm not supposed to tell - but I think Miss Bea has acrush on Dusty. Mama told her "no"...but she told Baby (who Miss Beacalled Snookums) "maybe".
> 
> Hmm..


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes

Hiiiiiii Texan bunnies. I'mTimmy. I just wanted to let you know that I am officially thehandsomest bunny boy in Southern California and wanted to warn youagainst trying to steal my title. You'll like ithere. We have good slaves who take care of us and it nevergets too cold. You can see me hanging out in the yard in myprotective pen in my Avatar. That was last month.The weather was warm with just the right breeze.


----------



## MissBea

Dear Dusty's New Mama,

Are you SURE you want Dusty to move out there? He's sorta cute...and I like younger guys...

Breeder Mama (who is really MY mama) says it would be robbing the cradle...but I love to go hang out by his cage.

Tiny says I'm having a mid-life crisis....I say HE is the crisis.

Anyway, Dusty is REALLY cute....I may even share a treat with him later this week if mom lets me....

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

This is Drew. Dusty and I didn't do much today so there isn't much totell you about. But we thought maybe you'd like to know about feedingtime here.

We both like feeding time. Mama calls it supper time - we call it"YIPPEE". We wait all day for supper - even if we still have food inour bowl.

Anyway, we get to eat our supper (or part of it) to music. Isn't thatfun? When breeder mommy gets ready to feed the rabbitry, she puts onher "feeding music". Now Miss Bea told us that this is a bunch ofsoundtracks that she got off the internet on some music thing. I thinkit is nice that she picked out music for us. Some of it is nice andsome of it is boring.

She always starts out our suppertime with one song - it is called"Alley Cat". I guess she couldn't find a rabbit song. She usually getsthe big bunch of girls in the rabbitry fed during that song. Then whileshe works on a bunch of cages we get to listen to other songs and itchanges every night. Dusty likes the Waltons but I like Superman. Iwonder if there is a song about a Superbunny?

Anyway...we get to listen to Hawaii Five-O and Beverly Hills Cop andMission Impossible and Magnum P.I. and The Firm, and Footloose andAirwolf and Dallas. Sniffle-Snuffle likes Dallas the best as he wantsto be an executive bunny like JR. But Miss Bea told him that JR gotshot and everyone wondered, "Who shot JR?"...so now he says he isstarting to like the X Files. I think that's because he's an alien indisguise.

Now that we're out in the dining room near the desk, we have to hearmore music before its our turn for supper. So sometimes we finish oursupper after mom turns off the music. But thats ok...at least we got tolisten to some of it.

Anyway,. that is what supper is like here. We get to listen to allsorts of music. Now I wonder what the tv shows and movies are like.Miss Bea says that they're OLD...just like breeder mommy.

Well...I better get back to eating as there is still a bit of oatmeal left in the bowl and I LOVE oatmeal.

Drew

P.S. I think Miss Bea is pretty but I don't know why Dustykeeps looking at her and sighing. I like Snookums...I mean....Baby. Shelooks more like me. But I know...I'm too young to be thinking aboutgirls...yet.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear New Mama,

This is Dusty. I just wanted to tell you that I think I've found Twue Luv.

Its Miss Bea. 

Well....it could be Booberry...but she's not as nice.

And I have thought about Snookums...I mean....Baby.

Tiny says that I'm too young. But you wait - in a few weeks I'll show him!

Till now - Miss Bea and I look at each through the bars and chin them and whisper secrets. 

Dusty


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

This is Drew. I just got done getting a small bath. Can I complain to you about it?

First of all....you understand that I've been getting a damp nose everyonce in a while - right? Its not a big deal...its just that I'm littleand sometimes my nose gets damp. I don't sneeze or anything....

But breeder mama seems pretty stubborn and she keeps trying to give mesome terriblemycine powder. Not much but it is yucky. She tried it inbanana baby food and I fought her so she thought she'd try carrot babyfood tonight. She mixed up the carrot baby food with some fruitflavored watery stuff and added some Criticism Care to it too. But itwas still really watery...

Then she put it in our medicine bowl and put it in our cage.SniffleSnuffle thought it smelled good and even Dusty thought abouttrying it. Breeder mommy kept trying to get me to take some...

You know I can't do that. Right? No self-respecting rabbit would willingly take medicine from their mama. 

So I went to give her the butt.

Only I fell into the bowl of medicine. I think Snuffle pushed me.

Do you like orange bunnies? Well...orange and green and...yeah...orange?

Mama laughed so hard she leaked out of her eyes. Then she laughed somemore. She went to use her camera and said, "oh no! its dead".

I'm glad. I don't like that flashy thing.

So she said, "looks like you get a bath."

I figured fine...I could clean myself off.

The next thing I know....I'm in this shiny metal thing and there's likehalf an inch of water and mama is using her hands to clean off my fur!She's using the WATER to clean off my fur...

Are you SURE I have to stay here till September? 

To make things worse - she says I STILL have to take the medicine in aminute and she's gone to get a syringe or something...and she says Ihaveta have a nose drop just for precaution...

Isn't that when they put extra holes in your nose? I'm sorta scared.

Dustry is trying to look cute and distract her - Snuffle is gonna tryto get Miss Bea to hide the flashy thing and I'm trying to get dry andhide before she comes back.

I know you won't be as mean as breeder mama.....that you'll listen to me when I tell you I'm NOT sick.

Drew


----------



## maherwoman

Awww ...sounds like the two of you are becomming fast friends! 

That's wonderful! 

I'm happy you like him Miss Bea, as I find you the ultimate advisor onbunny personality.  You do a great job,Sweetie! 

Hugs to you!

Rosie*

*MissBea wrote: *


> Dear Dusty's New Mama,
> 
> Are you SURE you want Dusty to move out there? He's sorta cute...and I like younger guys...
> 
> Breeder Mama (who is really MY mama) says it would be robbing the cradle...but I love to go hang out by his cage.
> 
> Tiny says I'm having a mid-life crisis....I say HE is the crisis.
> 
> Anyway, Dusty is REALLY cute....I may even share a treat with him later this week if mom lets me....
> 
> _*Miss Bea*_


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Sweet Drew...

I love hearing what your guys' life is like there! And I lovethat you eat to music! We have music going pretty muchconstantly here, because we really like music, too. Andwhenever we humans leave the house for any reason, I put on some nice,soft music for all the animals to relax to, just in case our leavingstresses them out. (I think Maisie gets really sad whilewe're gone, because she's decided she's bonded to me, instead of otherbunnies.)

Wow...I love that music! What a great selection Breeder Mamahas! Yeah, I never did figure out who shot JR, either...greatmystery of Mama's childhood. Hehe! 

I'm glad you get to hear more music now that you're inside!  That's wonderful! Enjoy!

Love always,

Your Mama (and the Girls)


----------



## maherwoman

Awww , Mr. Dusty...you're quite the handsome stud...I'm not surprised Miss Bea has a thing for you! 

Wow...my baby boy is growing up so fast!!  

I told Miss Bea that it's fine with me if she's interested in you...andI meant it! You two would make a lovely couple...

Stay handsome, little cutie!

Love always,

Mama

*Dusty and Drew wrote: *


> Dear New Mama,
> 
> This is Dusty. I just wanted to tell you that I think I've found Twue Luv.
> 
> Its Miss Bea.
> 
> Well....it could be Booberry...but she's not as nice.
> 
> And I have thought about Snookums...I mean....Baby.
> 
> Tiny says that I'm too young. But you wait - in a few weeks I'll show him!
> 
> Till now - Miss Bea and I look at each through the bars and chin them and whisper secrets.
> 
> Dusty


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!!

Oh no, Drew...what a morning!! 

Sounds like you've had quite a rough time of it, littlesweetie!! I can't believe you fell into the medicine likethat. Hehe...you can't tell me it wasn't a little funny toyou, too...that's just something you had to be giggling about a bitwhen no one was looking. Hehe!!

Well, Hunny, you got a bath...was it okay? I'm sure it washumiliating for ya, but remember that Breeder Mama's taking perfectcare of you, ok? She knows JUST what to do about just aboutanything that could happen with you...so don't worry. I knowit's scary, Hunny, but just remember that she's doing something good,and that she won't ever hurt you. 

You're so cute...you and your tiny little bunny body, and all theserunny nosey things going on...then falling into medicine, and getting abath, and nose drops...poor baby!

I hate to say it, but when you come here, if you ever need loving care,I'll be doing the same things that are needed for you,Sweetie! We're just tryin' to take care of our littleDrew-baby!

We love you, Sweetheart...keep your chin up! No matter whathappens, you're still my handsome little Drew Boy! 

Love you always,

Mama


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear mama,

This is Dusty checking in. I thought I'd let you know about our day so far.

I can tell you about it in one word..

[align=center]_*BORING
*_*
*[align=left]So far I've napped on top of Drew twice and he's nappedon me once. We teased Sniffle Snuffle about his ears (remind me to tellyou about that) and oh....we ate up all the medicine stuff whilebreeder mama was sleeping.

In fact.....Drew doesn't want her to know - but he ate some too. I cantell 'cause he has it on his face a bit - but he wouldn't listen to mewhen I tried to tell him to groom it off. He said maybe if breeder mamawould see it - she would leave him alone.

The good news is - in a few minutes - the three of us boys are gonna goplay on the front porch in something called an "X Pen". I've heard of XMen...does this make me an X-Bun?

So I'm excited - I've been told we'll have space to binky and stretch our legs.

By the way, I need to let you know that Dusty's nose is fine againtoday. He says he likes to get it wet sometimes for extra attention'cause he might get to play on the desk...but after last night'smedicine and bath...he's gonna keep his nose clean. I told him it wasabout time.

Now - about Sniffle Snuffle....you gotta keep this a secret - ok? Butbreeder mama isn't going to keep him (she thinks) cause his ears aretaking off...you know...like flying..um...airplane is what she callsit. She thinks they're going to lop and he's going to be a lionlop bylooks....but not by purposeful breeding. 

He's a little bit upset as he wanted to live here but she says she'llfind him a really good pet home where he'll be loved. I sorta feelsorry for him 'cause he's scared a bit. Mama said that she may take himto 'hio with her to some show and let him find a home there.....

I hope he finds a home closer. I'm starting to almost like him. He'swarm at night to snuggle with and he doesn't even get upset if I teasehim.

Well, I better get off here so mama can take us out to play in the pen. It sounds like lots of fun.

I hope you had a more fun day than we did....but I think we'll have fun now.

Dusty_
_[/align][/align]


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Mama,

This is Drew checking in really quickly before we go outside.

I kept my nose clean today and I'm looking better according to thatbreeder mama person. I'm hoping if I look REALLY cute when she takes usoutside, I might get a fruit loop. She also whispered to me that she isgonna let me play on her desk tonight for a bit to make up for the bath.

Maybe she's not so bad?

Did I tell you our cage is right by the pellets? Breeder mama is goingto have to move it though 'cause the smell keeps making me HUNGRY....

Well - I need to finish grooming so I looks cute when I go outside. I'll have lots of fun and do a binky for you.

Drew

P.S. After I napped today, I thought about falling in themedicine and being an orange bunny. You know...it was kinda funny. Ialmost looked like Dusty! Of course, I was cuter!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

We're both gonna write you this letter. *Drew is gonna write like this from now on. *_Dusty is going to write like this.

We got to have some play time till Drew ruined it. _*Did not. *_Did too!

We were having fun playing outside in the pen. Mom had to put up aspecial NIC thingy to block things so we'd stay in. _*She didn'ttell me not to move it. Did she tell you? She didn't tellSniffle-Snuffle. *_She told all of us at the beginning....

Then she had to go inside...but we were all blocked in. So she knew wewere safe. _*I was safe too. Just 'cause I got out and ran away.

*_That's right mama. DREW WAS BAD. _*Was not! *_Was too!

Drew knocked over the NIC thing and then snuck out between the barswhile mama went in to answer the phone. When she came out - onlySniffle-Snuffle and I were in the pen. She freaked out and went runninginside to call breeder dad for help.

_*Yeah. I heard her all the way from the grass where I was hiding.

So I hid in the grass like a good bunny and didn't hop around. You knowhow mama always tells you to "stay in one place" if she looses you? SoI did that.

*_Yeah. Till they saw you. THEN you took off running into the neighbor's bushes and hid.

_*It's my story. I'll tell it.

So when mom went to grab me...I wasn't done having fun. So I took offrunning into this LONG LONG LONGE hedge thingy....breeder mama said itwas like 20 feet long (I only have four feet so it was prettybig)....and how were they going to find me?

Then breeder dad comes along and he starts looking - so while they're rustling bushes...I run into another hedge.

But then...I heard breeder mama coming and she was calling me "Daisy"and I had to stop that....so I stayed still while dad came closer -then I ran right towards her and into her arms almost.

*_Good thing too. But you got breeder mom and dad mad at us....asthey were going back insider breeder dad said that we should come intoo...so mama grabbed us.

_*Well...if I had to come in ...then you should have to come in.

Anyway.....*_we got supper though. That was a good thing.

And breeder mama and daddy said...

_*DREW IS TOO SMART FOR HIS OWN GOOD SOHE CAN NEVER PLAY ALONE OUTSIDE EVEN IF THE PHONE RINGS. 

Love ya mama.
*_I love you too!_


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...you two are too much!! 

I love my boys SO MUCH!! And I can't wait til one day I getto see you and hug you and pet you and kiss you....yep, you're gonnahate all the kisses I just HAVE to give you! I have a boykitty, and he always gets SUPER offended at the kisses I givehim. I think he feels really embarassed that I do it in frontof all the girls. Hehe!!

Anyway, I'm SO HAPPY that you were okay after that little run aroundthe yard! Sheesh! Stay put next time, ok?Don't worry your mama...or Breeder Mama or Daddy, either! 

But...I love you...keep spunky...but keep safe, too, ok? AndDusty...be sure to keep an eye on your goofy little brother,ok? I'm putting you in charge when Breeder Mama isn'taround...

I love you both!!

Mama


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

We know - we're not going to write EVERY day we're here...but we wanted to write to you tonight.

*First of all mama - my nose is DRY and I look good. See - I told yaI'd keep my nose clean. I've been a good boy all day today.

*_Except for throwing food out the cage door.

_*It was yesterday's food and I was trying to tell breeder mama I wanted FRESH food.

*_We'd had it less than 8 hours.

_*Mama - don't mind Dusty. He's just upset cause our cage is uphigher than it was before and he can't flirt with Miss Bea. So he'ssulking.

*_I am NOT sulking. I'm laying here quietly planning my escape.

_*And jealous 'cause Miss Bea keeps grooming Tiny.

*_So what? I'm not there for her to groom.

_*So do I get to tell her about Sniffle-Snuffle. 

*_Sure. Go ahead and tell her that one of his ears looks like its lopped.

_*HEY - I was gonna tell her that.

Mama - one of Sniffle Snuffle's ears has lopped. It looks funny. Breeder mama is going to get pictures on Friday maybe.

*_Don't forget to tell her about the fruit loops.

_*Oh yeah... mama....I sorta likes fruit loops a little bit.

*_I think you ARE a fruit loop the way you ate them so quickly ...

_*I can't help it if I likes the sugar. Then I bounced and bouncedand went "WHEE" all around the cage for about 20 minutes.

*_And then you crashed and slept.

_*Yep. It was fun. Can I have MORE fruit loops?

*_No. You tried to bounce off my head three times thanks to thefruit loops. Now..you've talked so much - let me say goodbye to mama..

_*Ok. I think I'll go get a drink and snooze. 

BYE MAMA! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

*_Ok...now that Drew is gone...I just want to tell you that wedidn't get out of our cage today. Breeder mama was gonna hold us on thecouch and let us watch tv - but she was afraid we'd get ideas of votingsomeone off the cage (from Survivor) or she'd have to keep covering oureyes at CSI...and she really didn't want us watching Shark...she saidit was 'too human" for bunnies. 

But she said she's going to try to make some time to sit outside withus tomorrow and let us play in the pen again....and she petted us andloved on us.

So we had a good day. We talked about what we know aboutCalifornia...and how we're gonna have SISTERS....that are bigger thanour mama even. Wow....I hope they like us.

Anyway...I better get to bed too before Drew gets into trouble.

_*I won't get into trouble. I'm peeking over your shoulder to make sure you don't write bad things about me.

*_Good night.

_*Good night mama. And John Boy....and Miss Bea....and Trixie....and.....

GOOD NIGHT WHOLE WORLD!

*_Dusty *&amp; *_*Drew*
*
*


----------



## Mr. Tumnus

Mom said I should say hello to Drew. She said you look like you could be my brother? Ive always wanted a little brother. 

Im excited for you to go to your new home in California! That warm weather sounds pretty nice right about now.

Oh, and tell your sister Lily I said hello too!

Love, Tumnus


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

*We're writing you another note tonight. It may be short though.

*_We have a complaint but we also want you to know that we're ok.

_*Mama - I kept my nose clean again today! See - I'se learning to be good. 

*_Yeah...he did pretty good. And he didn't jump on our heads again'cause breeder mama didn't give him any fruit loops. That'sthe good part.

_*See. I did good.

But we're sad. We didn't get to come out and play today.

*_Breeder mama said she'd try to let us come out and play...butthen she cried off and on all day. Something about losing a Pedro andbeing sad about things on the computer.

_*Yeah. She was sorta sad. So she forgot about us till it was dark.

*_She did say she might let us play in the big bathroom tonight or tomorrow so we could get some exercise. 

_*But she gots to be wake to monitor us so we don't chew on stuff....

*_So I'm hoping we'll get to play tomorrow as I've got somebinkies I gotta get out of my system. I've been thinking aboutCalifornia and having big sisters and it makes me wanna binky.

_*It makes me wanna puke. Who wants a big sister?

*_It COULD be fun. And we'll have hay too....and a cat to play with.

_*And a small human. I hear they're fun!

Oh...Sniffle-Snuffle definitely has one ear that has lopped.....*_*

*And Drew's been trying to practice to have his ear lop.._

*Have not.* Have too. *Have not!

Ok..so maybe I tried it once....or twice. But then you said mama had enough lop eared bunnies so I put it back up.

*_Well, its time to say goodnight to mama. You say goodnight firstso I can tell her a secret. And don't type good night to every bunny inthe world by name..

_*Ok. Good night Tiny. Good night Miss Bea. Good night Trixie. Good night Flower. Good niiiiiii

*_I said DON'T do that. Now go back to the cage.

_*Good night mama.

*_Go.

_*Good night.

*_There - mama - before I say good night - I want you to know thatbreeder daddy looked at us in the cage today and said to mama, "Is itme or are those three smaller than normal?"" Mama said, "Drew issmaller...but the others are pretty close to where they should be." andshe pointed him to other bunnies that are 2 weeks older than us. Drewfelt about that - as if being smaller was a bad thing. But I told himthat I thought breeder mama said you'd love him even if he is smallerand that he'd be cute still. I just thought you might want to know hefelt bad.

He's been eating and eating and hoping to put on some weight but he isstill staying smaller than us. I think he's just got the "dwarfingjeans" but I don't see him wearing them. 

Anyway, we get along really good still and while he still acts like alittle bunny sometimes - I think its cause our real mama always spoiledhim and gave him his way.

Talk to you later. breeder mama let us get on here 'cause she said shegot a couple of messages of folks who like reading our letters to you. 

Dusty &amp; _*Drew (who was peeking behind Dusty's shoulder anyway)

*
*

*


----------



## maherwoman

Hi, Boys!! 

I sure do love reading your notes to me. They always bring abig smile to my face (as well as some hearty giggles). 

Yes, I have to admit that I cried a few times today, too.It's been a sad day in the bunny world. I'll explain whenyou're older, boys. 

Just remember that you are loved beyond what I can explain and thatwe're excited to see your little tooshies in September when you getyour wings!  

Drew....WONDERFUL...you're such a good boy for keeping your nose clean for me!! 

And Dusty...you're so sweet...I know you love Miss Bea...but you're tooyoung yet for that, hehe! Soon, Sweetheart, soon...

I love you guys...thank you for writing me. It really cheeredup what was otherwise a really horrible day. 

I love you always (and let your Breeder Mama know that I send love her way, too),

Your Mama*

P.S. You're gonna LOVE the weather here in California, guys! It's bee-u-ti-ful!!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

*We gots to play today! And binky and run and play some more!

*_Yeah and then when Sniffle-Snuffle and I wanted to snooze...you kept bouncing.

_*Well, I had lots of energy. And we had SPACE to run and play. And its was fun...

*_Yeah. It was sort of fun to binky. It was even more fun to hear about Puck though..

_*Oh yeah. I gotta tell you about Puck. He gots to play outside inthe grass today - only he went down Tiny's hole...and wouldn't get backout...

*_Now tell her about how dad got him out finally.

_*Ok. Dad tied this think called a "carrot" onto a stick with somestring. Then he poked it down the hole to get Puck to come out.

*_And then?

_*And then when Puck had come up as far as he could 'cause it was steep....breeder dad helped him out the rest of the way.

*_Now its my turn. Mama, breeder mom and dad have had quite a day.They woke up to find a windstorm had blown the trash can onto the backporch and it blew down the fence and lots and lots of bunnies wererunning in the yard. So breeder dad got his exercise trying to get themall.

_*Yeah. Then with Puck going down a hole and they had to get him out.....

*_Yeah. So they were pretty busy today with bunny stuff. But breeder mom still remembered to put us in the bathroom.

_*And I kepts my nose clean again. I's a good buck.

*_You're still a baby.

_*Well, I's gonna be a buck.

*_Someday.

_*Yep. Someday. So I's practicing now. 

Oooh - look - breeder mama's about to feed.....I's got to go mama. Love ya!

*_Love ya mama.....hope you had a good day too.

Dusty *&amp; *_*Drew*_
_


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

_Hi mama! _*Hi mama!

*_Now let me talk. Mama...we got fruit loops today - we even got some that the BunFather eats...and I bounced..._*

Yeah mama. He bounced.

*_And I bounced.

_*Yep. He bounced some more..

*_And I pretended I was Tigger

_*And acted like me.

*_Hey...just cause you didn't eat as many fruit loops THIS time....doesn't mean you need to insult me.

_*Well...you acted like me. So I said so. Even Sniffle-Snuffle says so.

*_Mama - he's being MEAN to me.

_*Well...you keep saying you're the "BIG" brother..but todays you acted silly.

*_Mama....

_*You did.

*_You're just jealous 'cause I ate some of your fruit loops this time.

_*I didn't want them. So there.

*_Mama - I'm gonna close this so I can go bounce some more....WHEE!!!! I like fruit loops..

_*And mama - even though I'm the smallest - I better get off hereand go keep an eye on him...I think he got too much sugar or something.

Love ya!

*_WHEE!!!!!

Oh - I love ya too mama.

Dusty &amp; _*Drew*
_

_


----------



## maherwoman

Hi boys!!

Wow...lots of things happening over there lately! Windy-ness,bounciness, fruit-loopiness, sleepiness (Sniffle-Snuffle),holey-ness...

You guys have had so much adventure the last couple days!

Drew, Hunny, I'm so happy your nose is still nice and dry. Makes Mama so happy to hear that! 

And Dusty...you go bounce around all ya like, Sweetheart! Ican't wait to see you both bouncing around these beautiful girls I havehere. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if all FIVE of you arebouncing around like mad when you see each other! 

You guys are so cute...and I love hearing about the other buns, too! 

Hugs and love always,

Your Mama*

P.S. The three girls send their love, too. They're excited to have brothers!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

_We snuck out of our cage so we could come write to you tonight.

_*Yeah...we snucks out. Real quiet like...sneak...sneak...sneak.

*_Shush. Now let me talk.

_*sneak..sneak..

*_Mama - our cage got moved. We're still in the same cage but we're

_*ON THE FLOOR!

*_Hey..I was talking. Yes - we're on the floor. Breeder dad helpedmom clean up the dining room (wow..it looks so different now) and wegot put on the floor. Miss Bea came around to see me and chinned thecage near me.

_*She made googly eyes at him too...and he googled back.

*_I did NOT google. I smiled at her and said, "hi" and acted like a BIG bunny.

_*and drooled...

*_I did NOT drool. Now you stop that. You let me tell the story.

_*Mama...he likeses Miss Bea.

*_Anyway Mama, Baby (Snookums) and BooBerry and someothers got put out in the rabbitry and breeder mama said, 

"_*Tiny..you lost your harem."

*_Yep - she said that mama. I think Tiny was happy too.

So now mama has to bend down further to feed us....and when she did that tonight...

_*I sneaks out. I did!

*_Drew was bad and snuck out.

_*I wasn't bad. Mama - the door was open...so I walked through it.I was only out of the cage for a bit and then breeder mama put me backin.

*_You weren't supposed to be OUT of the cage.

_*You're just jealous cause you didn't sneaks out to be with Miss Bea. 

*_I'm NOT jealous. I behaved myself.

_*Whatever.

*_Oh....before we go - I have to tell you about Sniffle-Snuffle.

_*You mean Mopsy.

*_STOP interrupting me. Its MY story.

And STOP sticking your tongue out at me.

Anyway....Sniffle-Snuffle really hated what we called him....

_*Yeah. And he looked funny too.

*_So...since his ears are sort of flopsy...

We called him

_*MOPSY!

*_Stop it! It's my story. But yeah - we called him Mopsy. He says he likes that better.

So now we have Dusty and Drew and Mopsy sharing a cage. Doesn't that sound better..

_*You mean Drew, Dusty and Mopsy.

*_OOOps...I think I hear breeder mama coming....we better sneak back to bed..

_*sneaks....sneaks.....

Hey - DUSTY IS A SNEAK...

*_Good night mama.

_*Night Mama!

*_Dusty &amp; _*Drew*


----------



## maherwoman

Hi boys!

Wow...you're on the floor now...how fun!! I bet it's a whole new world down there for you! 

And Mopsy, what an adorable name...you tell him I said so, too. Dusty, Drew, and Mopsy...what a cute combination! 

So, Dusty...still making googly eyes at Miss Bea, huh? Well, she sure is beautiful, so I can't blame ya! 

Well, I won't be on the computer much today, boys...I have lots ofdifferent stuff to do around here with my human daughter. ButI wanted to come online to see if you guys had sent me a note, andthere it was! 

I love my boys! (Hey, ask Breeder Mama, if she has time, to take some pictures of you cuties, ok?)

Love always,

Mama*

P.S. Drew...I think it's funny that you snuck out...you're soexcited to experience things! That's a wonderful trait tohave, Love.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

_We did better than pictures.

_*We're in film mama. I'm gonna be a star...

*_Yeah....right. 

_*Well, you were shy and hid behind the toilet a lot....

*_That's where the old hay was. Besides...I never said I wanted tobe in pictures. I just wanted breeder mama to go away so I could playwithout the flashy thing.

_*Well....Mopsy got more camera time than you did.

*_Good for him. Breeder mama has to find him a home. I have a home.

_*Yeah...I gots a home too. I even binkied for our new mama.

*_So now let me add the "disclaimer" from breeder mama.The bathroom we get to play in is mainly used for bunnies and shedidn't see how dirty it was till AFTER she took the videos. She's gonnaclean it before she does videos again. (Does that make this a "dirtymovie"???). 

Also...she said...

_*I know. I know...you keep telling me. I still got mybaby food on my nose. I likes it for a snack when I get hungry. And Iknow...I sneezed...

*_If you'd stayed OUT of the hay and dust behind the toilet..

_*Yeah yeah....I know. Sometimes I sneeze easy. But I don't have snot. I just sneeze 'cause of dust breeder mama says.

*_But you sneezed ON CAMERA.

_*Well...when a buns gotta sneeze...he's gotta sneeze I say.

*_Fine ... let's let folks see

"Dusty Drew &amp; Mopsy's Bathroom Fun"

_*No. It's "Drew, Dusty &amp; Mopsy's Fun in the Bathroom"

*_No its..

_*Boys boys boys.....(breeder mama here)...just share the video.

**Yes'm.

*_Yes breeder mama.





_


----------



## maherwoman

You boys are so funny...

I just LOVED your video...and I loved seeing you guys hopping around IN ACTION!! That was WONDERFUL!!! 

Oh, Drew, you little silly...I just loved your binky, and your sprint into the toilet...that was so funny!! 

And my sweet Dusty, your little booty rug is PRICELESS!! I just loved seeing that in action...SO CUTE!!

You three are so adorable...I told Breeder Mama that if Mopsy didn'thave a home, or she didn't have a plan for him by the time you guyswere ready to come home to me in September that he would have a homehere with all of us. Who am I to turn down a tiny bunny inneed? You guys seem to love spending time with him so much,too, so if he doesn't have a home by that time, he's more than welcometo come along home with you two. There's plenty of room forall three of you in the cage I have planned! 

Just thought I'd share the good news. 

Hugs and love to you three,

Mama*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

Guess who is writing this? Its your favorite "Binky Boy".....

*Hey...I can binky too. I just don't want to do it on camera..

*Well...I binkied the most.

I just gotsta tell mama something....

_Make it quick 'cause I'm tired.

_*Ok. Mama - we gotstaplay in the bafroom thing for hours....and binky and play and binkysome more.

*_Yeah Mama...breeder mommy forgot about us.

_But we had fun....(this isMOPSY writing). I know -you're not officially my mama.Breeder mama said she's got to think about it 'cause she doesn't knowyet whether she's going to let me be a breeder bunny or not. But ifnot...she says I can go to California if some dude guy says it isok.....I forget the dude guys name except he's "Mr. Mayor"...

_It's Maher.

_*And it's Mr. Maher to you 'cause you ain'tadopted yet....but it could be "daddy" or "dad" or whatever mama tellsus to call him.

*_Anyway guys - we have togo to bed before breeder daddy gets home and sees the bathroom.

_*Right! So good night mama!

*_Good night mama.

_Good night my"maybe-mama". Tell the mayor guy hi for me too...and that Iwon't eat too much and that I likes everyone and my ears areflopsy...*


**

*_*

*_*

*


----------



## Haley

Teehee.. You guys are just too cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

Very cute.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Boys, you melt my heart...

Just to let you boys know...I have officially sent a note to BreederMama letting her know how interested I am in you, Mr. Mopsy, and thatI'd love to give you a home here with your brothers.

Yes, I still have to talk to Daddy about it...but I'm sure that if Iwait until next week (just a few days), he'll be fine withit. (I think waiting until after the money's spent on mybirthday, which is Saturday, will be a good idea, hehe!)

So...Sweet Mopsy...I'm quite certain you'll have a home with me...andall three of you can feel free to call us Mama and Daddy. 

I'll let you know more certainly once I talk to Daddy about it...but Ithink once this week's passed, he'll see how little trouble you'll be,little Mopsy...and he'll understand how I don't want to split up yourlittle group.

Also, it's totally dependant on whether Breeder Mama wants to keepyou...either way, you're guaranteed a wonderful home, Sweetie! 

Love you, Boys!!

Mama*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

Guess what mama? This is Drew. I'm gonna write in RED from now on. 

We brokeses breeder mama's camera.

Mama - this is Dusty. We didn't 'brokeses it' but it is broken.

Yeah......well its broken and we wus the last ones she took pictures of. So we brokeses it.

But breeder daddy took her out to get a new camera.

Yeah. She leaked but said it was cause she was happy.

So she took her first bunny pictures with her new camera...of...US!

Me too! This is Mopsy. She took pictures of ME too. She said I could get out and have some fun.

So here are some of the pictures. We couldn't figure outwho should sit where...some of us weren't overly cooperative mama.









Then breeder mama said - "Oh just forget it...I'll just try to get some sort of photos..."

and so here is what she got..









































Hey - I'm in there too. I think I look pretty nice - if I do say so myself. Gotta love those ears.

By the way, breeder mama said I might get to go live there. She's stillworking on whether or not to breed me and stuff like that and she saidthat she needed some time for things...

So I get to call you "Rosie" till I know for sure - but she said I could write a little bit on here.

I wonder if I should tell you about how Dusty snores and Drew binkies on our heads...or if I should...

I think breeder mama needs the computer. She saidsomething about needing pictures of other bunnies. And besides -we'regetting to go play on the bathroom floor again.

YEAH! I gets to binky into the toilet again...

Love ya mama!

Bye Miss Rosie

Bye mama! Hope you like my pretty color. Mama even usedsome sort of special thing on the photo program to make it show up evenprettier....she was like, "Wow..I don't think I had that before...".


----------



## maherwoman

Wow, Boys!!

You tell Breeder Mama that her new camera is GREAT! 

I just love these new pictures...I love being able to see your colors so much better!

Dusty...yes, I can see much more color in you now...that's WONDERFUL!!

And Drew...I can see all those cute little spots on your backside! 

And Mopsy...that picture of you is adorable...look at the innocence in those eyes! 

I'm smitten with the three of you. I hope it works out thatyou have a home here, Mopsy! I've mentioned it to Mr.Maher...hopefully he says yes! I'll let you know! He certainly didn't sound like he was opposed toit! 

Of course, I leave it all up to Breeder Mama...either way, like I said...you will have a wonderful, happy home. 

Hugs to all three of you!

Mama/Miss Rosie*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama! It's your Drew starting out this letter......guess what?

Oh wait.....Dusty wants to say hi too.

Hi mama. We're both here now (I was just looking at Miss Bea).

Yeah mama - he was googly eyes again.

I can't help it if she's pretty and she likes me.

PHEW! This is where you guys went. You didn't tell me youwere going to be writing a letter to your mama. HI ROSIE! This is Mopsy!

Ok...now let me get back to telling mama what I wanted to tell her...

You mean how we've been locked in the bathroom all day?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Now you know how I feel Drew....

Mama - Mopsy is ruinings my story. Oh well...I's gonna tell you anyway.

We spent last night and today in the BATHROOM....

Now tell her what breeder mommy said.

Yeah. And make sure you don't blame ME....

Hey looks....we all had to go to the bathroom...and itis the BUNNY BATHROOM. So's why should breeder mama be so upset thattheres pee and poop all over..

Cause some dumb bunny peed on her rug in there...

Yeah...'cause they liked the feeling against their bum....

You mean I'm the ONLY one who did that?

Well - you guys pooped too...

Yeah but you ate the catalogs too....

You ate the clothing catalogs - not the catalog with pictures of kitchen stuff...

Woulds you two stop ganging up on me? Mamadidn't say, 'Don't eat the catalogs boys..." or "Don't eat the catalogsDrew.."...so how was I to know not to chew on them. I was trying toshow mama what I Thought she should order...

Hot pink heels? And a purple dress with polka dots? Does that look like something breeder mama would wear..

Yeah...you didn't even chew on the page with the comfortable stuff on it..

Well - we's all chewed and she knew it and so we's all got the lecture...so there.

betcha we don't get bathroom playtime again....for a long time.

yeah. You ruined it Drew.

I don't know. I think breeder mama will still let usplay. Besides, she's likess hide and seek when she opens the door andcan't find us..

Speaking of breeder mama - here she comes now. I'm heading back to the cage. Bye Miss Rosie!

Yeah...I better head back to the cage too. Mama - I love you...

I gotsta sneaks again mama....love ya!

Dusty, Drew &amp; Mopsy


----------



## maherwoman

Hi Boys!

Well, it sounds like you guys had a party! Hehe...

I can understand wanting to pee and poo on the rug...they're reallycomfy aren't they? Hehe...I've never done it, myself (well,maybe I did when I was a baby human, I dunno), but my feet cancertainly tell you how comfy and soft they are!

And the catalogs...hehe!! You can join Flower with thechewing of my novels' corners, then!  I let herhave little nibbles when I'm walking past sometimes...she really likesthe treat. I think she likes to tell me how old the bookis. 

I have to go talk to your Breeder Mama now...you boys take care of one another!

Love and hugs to you three,

Mama/Miss Rosie


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

That's right - this is Mopsy and I can say "mama" 'cause I's adopted!Breeder mama said it was ok for me to go to California with Dusty andDrew.

I'm so excited....I can hardly wait. I did binkies today just thinking about it.

Just think...I'm a mayor...

Um.....Mopsy...that's "Maher"...you're going to be a Maher.

Right. 'cause the Mayor guy is letting me come..

No Mopsy. The "Maher" guy - aka your new dad isletting you come. (Hey mama - this is Drew. I sneaks out of the pentoday but breeder mama caught in on video for everyone to see.)

So if I'm not gonna be a mayor - am I gonna be a governor? A senator? 

Mopsy. Let's talk about this later. We got on here for a specific reason...does anybunny remember what it was?

I do! I do! It's to say a "Happy Fiesta mama" ..

Yeah Mama. Happy Fiesta! But why do we need to wish her a happy nap?

::::sigh::::

First of all, we aren't wishing her Happy Fiesta. Fiesta is the celebration over in San Antonio and a nap is SIESTA.

Now come on guys....we can get this together.

WHY are we writing to mama? (hint: it has to do with cake and candles)

Oh yeah....

Happy missing me day!

No dummy. SHe misses you EVERY day. I gots it....

Let me whisper it to Drew and then we can all say it together..

HappyBirthdayMama!

We gots breeder mama to help us do your presents. We won't give you allof them right now 'cause some of 'em still gottsta uploads to someplace...but we can give you some of them..

Yeah. We can. And I want to say that in the videos Istayed in the bowl 'cause I was trying to think about something reallyspecial to do for you. A binky didn't seem special enough so I kepttrying and trying and trying to think of something....

and Mama - I wuz good. I only sneaks out that one timeso you can sees how I do it. Do you have lots of things there I cansneaks with? I hope so. I like to sneaks under and over but especiallyunder.

That's cause you're too small to go over things. I like to climb.

Hey wait guys...we're just talking and talking and mama wants her presents...

Hey - good point!

Mama - here are the photos. I know breeder mama already sent them to you - but now you can share them with everyone!

See - I can be alone sometimes!



Breeder mama loves my color. I like it too.



Honest - I'm not beating up on him....I'm coming to ask him what he's doing...



Now he's coming to tell me what he did...



I don't know - sometimes I think the bowl makes my butt look fat.



What do you think? Does this bowl make our butts look fat?



Well, let me see how I look in it. Maybe its just the color...



Hey - don't tip the bowl over...I'm IN here..



Mama - I's tired after my sneaks...so I'm resting and just looking cute..



Hey - I can nap in here...



It was my bowl first...



See mama - I'm staying in the pen....



While I look for another ways to sneaks out...





And now mama - for your first birthday video of us -'cause we want to wait and share the rest ON yourbirthday....





Yeah....we better go so the rest of the videos can upload..

I gotsta go so I can practice some more sneaks...I like sneaks...

And I gotsta go find something to chew...uh....read...so I can learn more about being a mayor..

::::ARG::::

It's M-A-H-E-R not MAYOR.

Mama - I'll straighten him out..I promise. I know I'm the biggerbrother and it keeps me busy - but I do try to keep an eye on thesetwo...

So from me....

:birthday

and from me...

:litterhealthy:

Oopsie... imeant um....let me find a better one?

:sofa:

Ouch. Dusty bit my butt...

Ok..how about this one?

:airborne:

and from me...

:happyrabbit: I'm ADOPTED!!!!! I'm gonna go live in the same state as the governator!!!

ooh wait - its 'sposed to be for mama. Ok - back off Dusty - I'll find one...

:rose:

There.....FLOWERS for my mama...

Good choice.

Can I chew on them now?

NO! THey're from ME! I gets to chew on them.

Bye mama!

Bye mama......from your favorite sneaks!

Bye mama.....watch for your videos here soon!


----------



## maherwoman

Awww ....what better birthday present can a mama ask for then pictures and videos from her boys??

You boys are so cute...I just love each and every single picture and video I get of you...

Oh...one thing I should clear up...Maher is pronounced like the word"mar". Hehe...no mayors here!  

But, yes, strangely enough, there is a governator in this state. Hehe!

Thank you so much for the flowers, balloons, and smiley birthday cakewishes!!  I can't wait to celebrate my nextbirthday with my boys actually being HERE! 

You boys take care of one another, ok? And...remember...Mama loves you!! 

Love always and forever,

Your Mama*

P.S. I'm so happy you can call me Mama now, Mr. Mopsy. You three are a dream-come-true!!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Happy Birthday Mama! I hope you had a good day.

Hey Mama. I sneaks here to wish you a Happy Birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Hi Mama. Dusty here. We had to wait for a bit to getonline - but I made sure we were able to get online today to wish you abirthday ON your birthday. I hope you have a good day!

Yeah! Oh and mama - would you please tell the "Mar Man" thanks for letting me come! I'm so happy!

Anyway mama - here are your birthday videos...

There's three of them mama - one from each of us....

But we're all in each of them...

So we decided that all three 

would be from ALL of us....even the one where I try to sneaks around a bit...but decide to not get out.

(Video #4)



(Video #3)



(video #2)





We tried to talk breeder mama into letting us go outsidetoday to take MORE videos...but she said that we had enough for now...

Besides....Dusty wanted to stay in the cage so he could make google eyes at Miss Bea if she cames around..

STOP THAT! I just said that I wanted to be able to say "hi" if she got let out to play.

That's what you always say before you make google eyes at her.

Yeah. That.

We gotta go mama. I gotta cuff some sense into these guys...

Oh no you don't. Not that Mopsy is coming too it is TWO to ONE. No more being big brother...

Hey Drew...its mama's birthday. Let's make it nice by notteasing Dusty anymore. I think that would make mama happy.

Even when he makes google eyes?

Even then.....sides...I'm thinking I might want to startmaking google eyes soon - and you'll probably start making google eyesin a bit even if you are smaller!

Ok. No teasing Dusty TODAY....but tomorrows...

We'll worry about tomorrow later Drew. Bye mama! I'mgonna go ask breeder mama for a treat - maybe some more of that gourmethay or something.

Yeah. And I'm going to go celebrate by taking a fiesta in my cage...I'm tired.

And I'm gonna try to celebrate by sneaksing again.....love ya mama!

Dusty, Drew &amp; Mopsy


----------



## maherwoman

Awwww ...thank you Boys (and Breeder Mama) for the wonderful birthday wishes and videos!!

It was wonderful seeing you be all sneaksy, Drew...and seeing Dustylooking at how he can climb his way out...and seeing Mopsy content justto be in there at all. You three are so different from eachother. 

I LOVED seeing the wind blowing around your beautiful fur, too...how adorable!! 

Oh, and hearing familiar Texan birds made Mama smile. That was wonderful...

I love you, Boys! Thank you so much for being you and for allthe sweet letters you send my way all the time. They make meso happy, and bring a smile to my face every time.

:inlove:

All my forever love,

Mama


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama!

Hey - I was here first.

But I wrote hi first! I's sneaksy like that.

Hi mama. Took,me a bit to get up here with Dusty and Drew hogging the chair...

Aw...we made room for you once you said you wanted to come up...

Anyway - mama - we thought we'd drop you a short note.

Might be a medium one...

Nah...let's make it a longs one...so she knows we loves her more.

Mama - we'ze bored...we didn't get out of our cage today.

Now breeder mama told us we might not get out every day..

Yeah and when she went to feed us she even left the door open a bit and asked if you waz gonna sneaks out...

But it ain't sneaksing if mama offers it....

Anyway, some guy named "Puck" needed our pen outside for exercise - so he got to go out...and breeder mama said,

"You guys make too much of a mess in the bathroom - breeder daddy doesn't want you in there..."

Yeah...she said that.

She did tell us though that we'd get some playtime on Monday and we could binky then.

She's been busy with BooBerry...who is fighting mama and GI Stasis atthe same time. I don't know if Stasis is in the Army or Air Force to bea "G.I." but I don't think I'd want to fight something like that....

Plus she's busy playing online with dad and her non-fur kids..

Yeah.....why does she like those kids over us? They might've had her first but I bet we're cuter..

Now now...she said her online game time is time when shegets to spend with them...and it is important to her. We need toremember that breeder mama has needs too...

Yeah but we're cuter than them...

Speaking of cute...mama...breeder mama said you changedyour fur for your birthday and had black fur and something called"lace"....

Can we alter the outfit? Tiny's been telling us how to do it?

Hey look - black is ok....anything is better thanbreeder mama. You know something mama - we never know whather fur will be until she comes out here? Sometimes it isgreen...sometimes it is red on top and navy on bottom....sometimes itis chocolate...

Why doesn't she just pick a color and be happy with it? We like our colors just fine - we don't go changing fur..

Mama - as you can tell - we've been bored. I've beentrying to explain to these dumb-bunnies that humans HAVE to changetheir fur all the time 'cause they can't clean themselves with theirtongue. Miss Bea told me all about this (and those two thought we werejust googling at each other). She told me that the year shewas in kindergarten - she learned that humans feel like they have towear something different all the time. This is so they can have aspecial activity called "laundry" to do and sometimes the big peoplemoan and groan because of the laundry - like they don't have enough orsomething...

So I've tried explaining it to these two..

But why not just clean up with your tongue?

I told you before. Human tongues have GERMS. So they have to wear the fur things...

Oh yeah...I remember that part of the lecture now - it was right before I dozed off to sleep....

Anyways mama - I think I'm gonna try to go do somemore sneaks (by the way...in breeder mama's game there's somethingcalled a "burglar". I want to play one if I ever get to be acharacter...they get a "sneaks attack". That sounds like fun!)

Well, I gotta go back to practicing my ear flops so I can looks cute. 

Yeah and I've got to go google...I mean - talk to MissBea. I think I'll ask her to tell me more about people andkindergarten. She said she's glad she's not a kindergarten bunnyanymore....I guess she "graduated" and knows all she needs to know?

Love ya mama!

Love ya....have a good night mama - and enjoy whatever fur you've got now....

Aw...I had to come back from sneaksing to say "love ya"....

Sneaksing off again...

Dusty, Drew &amp; Mopsy


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

You would have been so proud of us this morning. Breeder mamais crying and waiting for breeder dad to come home - but I need to tellyou what we did.

BooBerry shocked everybunny and breeder mama and dad by crossing thebridge. Breeder Mama has been leaking for hours and when she walked byour cage once, I stood up on my hind legs to get her attention. 

So she went and got some fruit loops and came down to sit in front of our cage.

Yeah. That was fun. I sneaks out and went to Tiny's room - its BIGGER than our cage...

Well - did you see how big Tiny is when you were sitting next to him? He's BIGGER than you..

Was he that big black blob of fur? He's a gazillion times bigger..

So mama....back to our story.

Oh yes. So mama...I got breeder mama's attention and shesat down to see us and she opened the cage door and shared some fruitloops with us.

Yummy.

I didn't get many 'cause I'd sneaks awayed by then.

Then you came back...

And since Breeder mama was blocking the way...I snuck under the door and got away..

Right. So she blocked under the door with her shoe so no one could get away anymore..

But we had a small area to play in...

No way to sneaks out though..

And Tiny came over and almost knocked mama over tryingto get into the cereal bowl. And he'd put his head right in the bowland grab any fruit loops he wanted...and then start to eat them.

Yeah...he stood up and put his paws on her shoulder 'cause she was sitting on the floor..

And mama - with Tiny's help - we got breeder mama to smile even though she was leaking...

I even lets her pet me once...or twice.

I felt bad too cause she'd told me today that I was gonna get to spendtime with BooBerry so she could have "broken blue" lionlops....she saidBooBerry would be perfect for it...and that we could "breed" in June orJuly...

So I lost my future girlfriend...

Hey.....I heard breeder mama say she'd give you another one...

Really? I didn't hear that..

You were crunching on the fruit loops.

:bunnydance: YIPPEE I still get to breed!

Anyway mama - we made breeder mama smile. 

Yeah - and its all cause Dusty stood up on his hind legs and begged her to come spend some time with us..

And breeder mama even smiled about me sneaksing.....but she called me a shoe! 

What?

She said, "Come back here you little sneaker...". 

Drew....she wasn't calling you a shoe. She was talking about what you were doing.

You were sneaking.

I'll have you know that when I do it - its SNEAKSING.

Breeder daddy just got home....

OOPs - better get back in the cage.

Love ya mama!

Love ya mama!

I love to sneaks...but I love you mama!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo

Hi Boys!

It's the Girls!

We thought we'd write you back this time!

Okay, one at a time...

*Hi! I'm Flower! I'm a whitebunny that Mama calls her Baby. She says I'mpretty. I'm just happy to be here with her and not in thatsmelly, wet, yucky, tiny cage that other human gave me. Thosesmelly kids always pokin' at me and Mama says she thinks they picked meup by my ears, too! 

But now I have a home with my Mama...and I couldn't ask formore. She gives me extra yummy food, more hay that I couldpossibly eat, and lots of yummy sweet water (she says she putssomethin' called va nilla in it).

Mama's wonderful...I can't wait for you guys to meet her. Shelets me out to play all the time with this new tun nel thingy shebought (but I'm not allowed to chew on it...which I just don'tunderstand...what's a tun nel if you can't CHEW it???), and I have twoshort eared, long tailed bunnies to play with. I just can'thelp but try to sniff those tails everytime they're around. Imean, why do they have ones that are SO LONG? They get madand hit me when I sniff them...but don't worry...it's not as scary asit sounds. Mama cuts their nails so they can't hurtme...because she knows I just can't help myself...I HAVE to try andfigure out those crazy tails!

Anyway, I'll let the other girls talk now!

Love you! I'm so excited that I have baby brothersnow! Of course, I'm worried now that I won't be the babyanymore...but Mama keeps telling me I'll always be her baby...so Iguess I shouldn't worry too much. 

Love you!

Flower HoneyBun
*
FINALLY!! Hi, it's Maisie...and I only have one thing to say...

I'm not sure if I'm happy you guys are coming or not. Mamakeeps saying she's doing all this planning for my "spay". Idon't know what it is, but she keeps talking like it's gonna hurt...andsays it has to happen for you guys to come here...so I'm NOT happyabout you boys coming.

This cage...it's MINE. MY shreddies...MY food...MY meadow...MINE...ALL MINE.

That's all I gotta say about that. G'bye.

Oh, Maisie...you're so serious...you don't have to worryabout your spay. Yes, you hurt for a few days (maybe acouple), but believe me, the hurt goes away, and you feel SOOOOO muchbetter than you did before they did it once you've healed.

You know that I got spayed, right?

WHAT?!?! NO...WHY??

Because my first Mama said that it was good forme. And it really made me feel so much happier and morerelaxed once I was healed.  So, don'tworry...you'll be okay...and you, too, Flower...oh wait...she'seating...she can't hear a word I'm saying.

Anyway, this is Trixie! I can't wait to meet youboys!! Mama's been telling us so much about you and yourlittle things that you like to do. 

Don't worry about Maisie...once she's all healed from her spay, she'llfeel differently about you being here. Right now, she's onlyworried about someone being in her house. I keep telling hernot to worry about it...but she won't listen. She can be sostubborn!

Anyway, I'm a floppy-eared bunny like you, Mopsy, so I thought I'dmatch colors of writing with you. It's hard having floppyears in a mostly uppity-eared household...sometimes I hear Flowergiggling when I'm trying to bathe, and my ears get in the way of myeyes...but I know she loves me. She tells me about all thegames she'd like to play once Mama decides it's time for us to meetface-to-face. She says Flower has to go through her spayfirst, though. I think that's a good idea. I mean,Flower's all excited to be near me, and sniff noses through MYcage...but anytime I try to sniff noses through HER cage, she gets allmad and honks at me.

I think that'll be handled once she's spayed, though...at least that's what Mama tells me. 

Anyway, Mama has a few things she'd like to say, so I'll pass this onto her...

Hi, Boys!!

I thought you'd like to hear from your sisters. They'rereally wonderful, and excited to see you (even Maisie, who's a bitpicky at who she lets into her cage). I thought I'd let themsay a few words to get better acquainted with you. 

Hehe...yes, we humans change their fur often, though I wear somethingcalled "jammies" most of the time that I'm home. They're thisnice, soft fur that humans sometimes wear while we're sleeping atnight...they're also nice and warm. 

And yes, I had a special fur that I wore on my birthday. It made me feel really extra special! 

Well, I can't wait til you're here! I can't wait to see yourgoofy antics here in person...right in our home!  I'malready trying to figure out a way that the six of you can go on walkswith me throughout the neighborhood (something possibly including youguys riding in a wagon...not sure yet), but I worry about the dog thatlives next door scaring you guys with his big bark. I'll haveto think for a while about it to see what I can come up with.

Anyway, I'm happy to hear you're doing well! I'm sorry youdidn't get time in the bathroom. But I'm sure there was aVERY good reason. 

And yes, I can understand having to give the human kids time.I have to be sure to give my own human kid time, too. She'sstill pretty little, so I don't think she'll scare you guys...butsometimes she does get loud. Don't worry, though...she lovesall animals as much as I do. She'll be real careful aroundyou...because I watch her and teach her the whole time. 

Anyway, I'm off to read your newest letter! 

I love you!!

Mama*

P.S. I hope you liked the notes from the Girls.


----------



## maherwoman

Hello again, Boys!

Aww...I'm so sorry to hear about your future girlfriend, BooBerry, crossing the bridge. That's awful...

I'm happy to hear, though, that you boys cheered up Breeder Mama alittle bit. It's hard for us humans to lose our furrybabies. You guys mean the world to us...and when you cross,there's a hole in our heart where you used to be. It'sespecially hard on people like me and Breeder Mama, because our eyesleak so easily with things. But...it's good for us to getthose tears out with things like this...and it helps when we have otherfurbabies to talk to (like you guys and Tiny), and other humans as well.

But...you be sure to give Breeder Mama lots of love for me, ok?

I'll send her love, too...but you boys are there right now...so you give her some love from me. 

Love you always,

Mama*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

This is Dusty. This is going to be short 'cause we's all tired out fromplaying outside. But breeder mama remembered her promise and she let usplay outside.

And I sneaks out of the pen...

I was going to tell her that. Now go back and sit down - remember - this was going to be a SHORT note?

Anyway mama, we liked hearing from the girls and we'll write more later - but we wanted to share some things with you...

First- Drew's sneaks video...

Mama - I screamed a tiny bit to keep breeder mama frompicking me up and it worked - but it itsn't a loud scream. I just wantsto scare her away - and I did....

And mama - there will be a better video coming of us....two of them really...






And now for the regular photos....





























Mama - we'll have the other videos later....promise!


----------



## maherwoman

Hi sweeties!

Oh, Drew...you little Stinker...that video was funny...

And what handsome boys you are! I just love each and every picture I see of you...

I can't wait to see more! Glad you're having such a wonderful day! 

Love and hugs,

Mama*


----------



## TinysMom

This is breeder mama taking the time to post avideo for the boys....they're sacked out and snoozing - I think theyplayed hard today.

Drew got loose another time and I tried to get a video but had to tryand keep him from going down Tiny's hole so you don't really see Drewin it other than the first few seconds.

Man...he's fast..






I also took another video for you of the boys.....with their noses twitching. I'll try to upload it tonight or tomorrow.

Peg aka Breeder Mama


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...that video is so cute. I just love watching the wind blow in their cute little manes. 

I can't wait to see more! 

Love and hugs to ya'll,

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: (I would put six, but the girls are sending love to the boys.)


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama. It's Dusty. Breeder mama has been tiredand sort of sad lately - she says she doesn't feel creativeeither.....so we've just been snoozing and being quiet and gettingready for when we can have more fun.

I liked the letters from the girls. I really like Trixie the best - shereminds me of me a bit. Flower sounds nice too and I hope Maisie ishappier about us once we get there.

I'll makes her happy. I'll sneaks and shows her how to sneaks and she'll be laughing in no time.

Yeah and I'll tell her how pretty she is. I've got three really PRETTY sisters...how nice!

It sure will be fun to teach them to sneaks and then have them help me find the best sneaks spots....

Well, I'm not a fan of sneaking. I like to climb.

I like anything...almost. I like to run in circles sometimes.

So mama...how are you doing? Did you get lots of presents for your birthday? Did the girls do anything special?

I sneaks for her birthday.

You're not a girl.

I know that.

You're not there either.

Well you guys never said I had to be there for us to ask about her birthday! Sheesh...

BROTHERS..

Mama - we had a big storm here a couple of nights ago.

It rained and it rained

and the wind blew

and it rained and it rained

and the tornado sirens went off

and it rained and it rained.

She knows that now Drew....

and it ra...

*SHE KNOWS THAT DREW!

Oh. *Mama..it rained lots.

The sirens scared the bunnies - we even huddled together..

Our cage almost got put in something called a "shower" with Tiny and Miss Bea.

and later on we heard there was a funnel cloud..I've heard of funnel cakes but not funnel clouds..

Breeder mama might put the videos of the rain on herefor ya...if I ask her nice or maybe I can sneaks out and get the videoto put on here..

You and your sneaks...

Oh mama....I may get to breed in June or July! I don't know what that means but breeder mama was smiling when she said it.

Yeah....and I think I'm gonna get to breed. 

But mama told him last night - no breeding with Miss Bea. She said his ears were too long...

Hey - she also said she needed me more with some other girls...

Yeah....breeder mama said she might want to breed meBECAUSE of my ears...she says she wants to wait and see if I'm gonnakeep them up or down. I can't decide yet. I like them down a lot ...but I like them up too.

Anyway mama - that's our news for now. Breeder mama saysshe's calling you later tonight to talk about us while she's gonna begone...

Yeah...she wants to tell you all about how I sneaks....

and how cute I am..

No. That isn't it. I read the note... Breeder mama istrying to decide whether to let us live together like we do now - orput us in separate cages. She says breeder sister is coming to takecare of us but we's gonna be alone a little bit and she's not surewe'll behave.

Oh. But I likes sharing a cage....it makes it easier to sneaks..

and take naps together..

Yeah. Well, we'll have to listen to breeder mama's phone call.

But we better go for now....I'm gonna try to get breeder mama to give us some fruit loops..

Bye mama.

Bye mama - say hi to the maher guy for me!

Bye mama....tell Maisie she'll like us - I'll teach her to sneaks!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Rosie,

This is The BunFather.

I wanted to let you know that your little boy likes to sneak into MY room.

I've thumped at him and had a talk or two with him about it. I suspect he'll be pretty good now.

But he might try to sneak when he gets there and mama says she's notsure if he's even gonna go over a pound in his weight...he's gonna staytiny.

Hey wait..that's MY name.

Anyway - the other thing is -mom and dad are leaving a day later forNat-ion-als so that dad can bring breeder sis home to watch overeveryone. She said this means the boys don't have to be separated andrisk breaking their bond so far....

I know mom will be telling you that -but I couldn't resist telling you first.

The BunFather


----------



## maherwoman

Wow, boys! You've been through so muchin the past few days!! I'm glad you're okay, though...andthat you are safe and sound after so much rain and scariness.Breeder Mama sure does love you and is doing everything she can to keepyou safe and happy. 

And Tiny...thank you so much for letting me know all that.Could you please do me a favor and keep an eye on my boys,too? I know Miss Bea is watching them, too, but I think she'sbusy making googly eyes at Dusty sometimes to see what my goofball Drewmight be up to. 

And you tell Drew that he can be however big or small he wants tobe...Mama will still love him and give him a home here withus.  And the same to the other two.

Ya'll are wonderful...thank you for keeping an eye on my babies...

Love and hugs all 'round,

Rosie*


----------



## MissBea

Dear Miss Rosie,

I do not JUST make googly eyes at Dusty...but he sure is worth gogglingat. I also tell them stories about my year in kindergarten. 

I've been teaching them how to add - how 1 + 1 = 7 if its 1 girl bunny + 1 boy bunny. 

I've been trying to teach them how to spell but Drew insists on using"sneaks" and "sneaksing" and Dusty and I have decided that is an uppergrade word so we'll let him keep that spelling.

I've been teaching them about our United States and how Texas is theGREATEST state for a bunny to live in....till they get old enough tomove to California (sorry..but I'll be forever young).

I've been teaching them about the history of bunnies....how we'vealways been around and even when we cross the Rainbow Bridge...we'llhave left a history behind us so folks will remember us.

I've also been teaching them tolerance by showing them how Tiny acts when I annoy him (ok - so I needed his help for that).

I've taught them sharing by sneaksing (um..I mean sneaking) some of their fruit loops.

I've taught them how to beg for treats (even though begging is beneath me).

So you see - I can do more than google eye Dusty..

Now...to go back to googling...I mean...talking to him.*

Miss Bea*
*
maherwoman wrote:*


> I know MissBea is watching them, too, but I think she's busy making googly eyes atDusty sometimes to see what my goofball Drew might be up to.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Miss Bea,

It's wonderful that you're teaching them all that! Whatbetter things to teach them than how to sneak around and share theirfood. 

It's really great that you're around so they can see such a wonderful example...

Many hugs and love,

Rosie (and the Girls)


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

Its Dusty starting out....its been boring here. We haven't been able toplay outside of our cage. One of us is too messy in the bathroom andbreeder daddy gets upset...and breeder mama's been too busy to put usoutsides.

Yeah...I don't even get to sneakses 'cause whenbreeder mama goes to feed us - the food is so good I forget to sneakswhile I have the chance.

Ok...so now that you've complained - tell her the GOOD news.

Its raining outside again?

You and your rain. NO...the REALLY good news?

Yeah Drew - certainly you remember - you almost binkied over it..

Oh - that good news?

Well - its not totally good.....we won't gets to see Miss Bea so much...

But we'll be able to run in circles more...and stretch our legs..

Ok guys. I'm gonna tell mama.

Mama - we're gonna get a cage that is like almost 3 times the size ofour cage right now. We're gonna get a whole "weanling" cage toourselves. Ok..so maybe it isn't 3 times the size of our cage..but itsLOTS bigger. And we're gonna be able to run and play...

And she's gonna put some things in there that I can sneaks behind...she said so!

And Dusty is gonna have room to stand up and practice climbing...

Plus we're gonna get to meet "Tiny's Sis" - she's ourbreeder sister. She lives way way way far away....like 200 miles...andshe's coming here just to take care of us...

Um...no Dusty. She's coming to take care of ALL the bunnies...

But she said she could hardly wait to see us! She'd read our letters to mama she said.

Right...so she's coming here to see us. 

Well, we better go - breeder dad is getting ready for work andsometimes we can convince breeder mama to give us some FRUIT LOOPS..

And maybe I'll get to sneaks.

I'll get to look cute...

Love ya mama!

Bye mama!

Sneaks to you mama - cause they're lots of fun!


----------



## maherwoman

Yay!! That's wonderful news, Boys!! 

I'm so happy you'll be able to have so much more room! How awesome!!

I can't wait to see pictures of it, too!

Yep, I'm sure Breeder Mama is busy...she's going on a trip and has SOMUCH stuff to plan and make sure are going right for hertrip. BUT...I think you boys will have LOTS of fun with"Tiny's sis". From what I hear, she's a real sweetie...soyou'll really love her company...so don't worry. 

My love to my Boys!! 

Mama


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

This is Mopsy. I told Drew to go sneaks somewhere and I made sure MissBea was there with google eyes at Dusty so I could come here alone.

I've been thinking about some things...and I thought I'd share them with you.

You know - I really like you a lot - but I think I'd like to belong to someone else...since you have five bunnies....

Breeder mama mentioned you have a daughter named Emily. I like thatname...do you think she might like to be my person? That way ... Iwouldn't have to share my person with so many bunnies. 

Drew gets lots of attention 'cause he's so small. Dusty gets attention'cause he's....well....just cause he's Dusty and he knows how to getthe attention from humans. I think I'd like to not share my human withso many others.

And about my name....you know...its ok...but well - its all about theears - sort of a play on the fact that my ears were flopsy...and thenit got turned to Mopsy.

I think I'd like a name that described me better. I know "best bunny inthe whole world" is too much for a name...and "bbitww" doesn't soundright.

But what about "Bun-Bun"? Or better yet - "BunBun"? 

Anyway - I overheard mama and know she was already talking to you aboutthis 'cause she told Breeder Dad....and I thought I'd come here and letyou know right off that I LIKE the idea of Emily being my person and Ireally like the name "BunBun"...

Mopsy - hoping to soon be known as "BunBun".....or however Emily wants to spell it...


----------



## maherwoman

Hi, Mopsy...I mean Bun Bun!!

Yep, I've been talking with Emily, and she's so excited that you'll beHER bunny!! Don't worry, you'll still live with your brothersand sisters, and I'll still keep an eye on things...and I'll be rightthere anytime Emily does anything with taking care of you; likechanging your litterbox and feeding you. This will be areally great learning experience for her...she'll learn SO MUCH aboutanimal care through your example! 

So, yes, I'm so excited to tell you that you are definitley Emily'sbunny boy...and your new name is now Bun Bun (that's how Emily told meshe'd like to spell it). 

Isn't that wonderful?? 

Love always, 

Your Now-Nana*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Nana &amp; Em...

Lookie! I got the name changed. I asked breeder mama to ask folks to change it.

Dusty and Drew don't know about it yet...its gonna be funny to see Dusty try to log in and then find out its changed..

And Drew...he's gonna have a fit 'cause I "sneaks" behind his back to get this done.

But I pulled one over on them.....and I'm gonna have my own PERSON! 

I think I'll go binky.

Mopsy.... uh...I mean Bun Bun


----------



## maherwoman

YAY!! Good job, little Bun Bun!!  

You're so smart!! 

Can't wait til you boys make it here...every day that passes is one day closer! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

I had problems logging in today.

&lt;snicker, snicker&gt;

Mama - Mopsy sneaks too...but in different ways.

Mama - you didn't tell me Mopsy's name was changing. I tried to log in three times...

Yeah...then Mopsy comes up behind Dusty and says, "Try using Bun Bun instead of Mopsy"....

Yeah. He saw me trying to log in...but he waited till I got frustrated...

Even Miss Bea was on her way over to help out.

It doesn't help that Drew was snickering behind my back...

Well mama - Dusty always does the logging in part...so its was funny!

So now they know mama...I told them how I was gonna be Em's bunny and her FIRST bunny at that.

And Dusty stomped his foot at me and Drew made faces at me..but it was good.

I think even breeder mama is getting used to my new name.

I don't know. She keeps going, "Mopsy Bun Bun" when she talks to you.

She just thinks I still need to learn it. She doesn'tknow I helped pick it out. And mama isn't gonna be my mama - she'sgonna be my nana.

She's turning into a fruit?

Not a "ba-nana" dummy. A nana. Like a grandma.

Oh. I likes the smell of bananas and Tiny said I mgihtbe able to convince breeder mama to give me some in a few days. Orbreeder sis....'cause she likes naners too....

Maybe I can sneaks me some naners...

Mom - breeder mama is starting the process of getting everyone moved so we can get into the weanling cage..

We might even be moved by SUPPER TIME! Yum yum...

And I'll have places to sneaks behind and make breedermama thinks I snucks out. I won't be able to sneaks out easily as we'llbe about 5' off the ground.....but I can look at the does out playingon the floor...

Breeder mama is a bit worried 'cause the cage will smell like *GIRLS!

*YUCK. GIRLS....:shock:

Oooh - GIRLS! YIPPEE!

So breeder mama is gonna spray it down with somethingcalled vanity...no....vanodine...to take away the girl smell...only shecalls the girl smell "germs".

Hey mama - I'm gonna go sneaks while I can...love ya!

I better go watch him to make sure he doesn't get into trouble...love ya nana!

Oh no. Mama - I better go watch out for thoseboys....Miss Bea is just a bit grumpy today 'cause of the weather - Iwant to keep them out of her way....and spend some time with her beforeI get my new cage. Love ya mama!

Dusty, Drew &amp; Bun Bun


----------



## maherwoman

Oh YAY!! I'm so excited for you,Boys! And, though one of you is officially Emily's, I willstill call you "Boys" like I always have. 

I can't wait to hear all about your new cage! And yes, I'm sure you'll be crazy about bananas...hehe!! 

Love you!!

Mama/Nana*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Breeder mama is MEAN.

You have to say "hi" first. Hi mama!

Hi Nana!

Hi mama. Breeder mama is mean.....REALLY mean.

Its partly your fault you know. If you hadn't insisted we have a temper tantrum.

Yeah. But it is sorta breeder mama's fault.

Ok..let me tell it. 

Breeder mama decided last ngiht to put us in a new cage - that wasbigger than our cage - but not the BIG cage. She decided that she wouldwait and put us in one of them on Thursday - when some of the bunniesin it leave for Nat-ionals or something.

Yeah...and the girls get to keep their cage.

I gots mad mama. I was supposed to have five feet forthe floor for sneaksins....I wanted to see what it felt like to havefive feet.

How many times do we gotta tell you. You weren't gonnahave five feet. We were going to be five feet OFF the ground...

Yeah.

So who's gonna have the extra foot? And we're alreadyfive of my feet off the ground...maybe more but I only gots 4 feet.

Why don't you tell Nana what your great idea was..

Its mama. Mama -I hads a great idea. I was gonna show breeder mama how upset we were.

It did sort of sound good mama....can you believe it? Drew actuallly sort of made sense.

I said, "Let's poops on the tile instead of throughthe wire...that way she has to take us out of our cage to clean it moreoften..."

and then I said...after we'd eaten some of our supper.."Let's dump ourfood down through the wire so she'll want to move us and not have usdump our food..'cause the big big cage is nicer.."

So we all agreed ... and we worked together.

Yep. Drew even pushed really hard. And we got our bowl to dump and we watched it go down...

Then Bun Bun realized...

I wasn't done eating. I wanted a snack.

And I was a bit hungry too.

So when mama went by several times - we stood up and tried to get her attention...

Dusty even BEGGED for food.

I did not beg. I just asked nicely.

And breeder mama saids...

"Sorry boys. That was your food for the night. It looks like you'll have to go hungry."

MAMA! We'd only eaten like 1/3 of our food...and we was already hungry.

It took work to dump our food - we needed more food to make up for the energy we used...

But Nana - Dusty is pretty good at asking...

Well....she still didn't give us food. BUT...she didgive us a handful of gourmet hay and told us that would have to do andthat she wasn't gonna give us food just to have us dump it 'cause wewere mad.

I's still mad. I'm hungry too.

You wouldn't be hungry if you hadn't convinced us to dump our food. She'd even given us an extra scoop of food...

SHUT UP!

Mama...I's gonna go naps and see if my tummy will feel better.

Yeah Nana - I'm a bit tired too. I think I'll go nap...

Mama - I'm going back and I'm gonna flirt with breedermama to see if she'll break down and give us some small amount of food.I'll promise that we won't dump it again...and try to stop Drew fromdoing that. Maybe she'll give in....ooh - I think I hear hergetting the scooper of food...gotta hop!

Love ya mama!

Dusty, Hungrys Drew, and Bun Bun


----------



## Rosiez Zoo

Hi, Boys!! Maisie here...

I wanted to talk to you for a moment, while Mama's out of the room...

When I first came home with Mama and Daddy, they made my cage, and Ihad my food bowl and litterbox, and everything. Well,occassionally, they would be gone a bit longer than I liked, so I woulddump EVERYTHING out. I got REALLY angry!

So, Mama and Daddy were patient with me and tried to teach me not to do it...but I would do it everyday anyway!

Eventually, Mama talked to Daddy and asked him if there were SOME wayto prevent this. And Daddy came up with the idea to getelectrical boxes (they're not sharp or anything, don't worry), and clipthem to the cage, and put the food bowl in it. Then she tookthose same clips and clipped my litterbox to the cage!:shock: 

Believe me, I worked NIGHT AND DAY for a couple weeks straight tryingto dump them anyway...but I just couldn't do it. (In fact,they had to put TWO clips on my hayrack because I was so strong, Imanaged to get it off the cage anyway with just the one clip!)

So, now we all three have everything but our toys clipped to thecage. Boy, I have to say...Daddy sure was smart thinking ofthat!! I don't really get the urge to dump thingsanymore. Now Mama has the new challenge of figuring out howto keep me from shooshling the top layer of food out of thebowl. Drives me crazy, though! No matter how manytimes I shooshle that food, the food underneath is EXACTLY thesame!!! I don't get it!! :shock:

Anyway, just thought I'd warn ya about the clips...boy, are they strong!

And...as usual...don't you DARE come near my cage...I'll bite yer toes off!!

But...I might not mind you having your own cage...I might even makegoogly eyes at ya...we'll see. Mama showed me your pictures,and you three are actually kinda cute...but DON'T TELL ANYONE I saidso!! 

Talk to you later,

Maisie:bunny17:, Princess Bunny of the House :innocent :thankyou:


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi Maisie! Drew here....

You mean mama and daddy made YOU angry too? So it isn't just me being a "little kid" as Dusty called it?

I'm gonna go and let him know. I sneaks out to read here and read whatyou wrote here and was going, "aha..I knows what it feels like to getangrys..".

Last night breeder mama thought she fixed us....she gave us our food inthis ceramic cereal bowl and said, "See ya tip that boys!". 

Then to make it more unfair...she gave us the really good stuff on top...I feel like a new "enhanced" bunny now.

What she didn't know was - we'd already decided to not flip our fooddish over again for at least a day...or to wait and do it right beforesupper time maybe.

I guess that mama and daddy are pretty smart. I'm glad you told meabout this - now I have some time to try and sneaks some ways to getaround this!

Drew*

Just the Six of Us wrote: *


> When I firstcame home with Mama and Daddy, they made my cage, and I had my foodbowl and litterbox, and everything. Well, occassionally, theywould be gone a bit longer than I liked, so I would dump EVERYTHINGout. I got REALLY angry!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama!

Hi naha!

Hey - I just sneaks back into the cage and you guys come here? Oh...hi mama!

We're still in our new cage.....but we're being GOOD.

We didn't dump our food at all.

Cause the bowl is too heavy...I tried to move it.

You did WHAT? We told you we were going to be good.

Nana - 'scuse me while I cuff Drew a minute. DREW - remember how it felt to go hungry?

I wuz good. Honest. I didn't tips it. I just TRIED totips it. To see what it felts like..and it was on the tile anyway!

Mama - MOST of us tried to be good. We have some toys we can play with...

and breeder mama may try to get us more toys when shegets back from some place in O-hio....she said she'll think about it.

Yeah...'cause breeder mama is a chicken..

A WHAT?
A WHAT?

She said so herself. She said she had so much to do - she's running around likes a 'headless chicken'....

DREW! Don't say such things. Mama wasn't saying she WAS a chicken...she was saying what she felt like.

Yeah. I feel like cuffing him....does that mean I'll do it?

Sometimes.

Well mama - we gotsta go. Breeder mama has lots to do today..

Like get our sister Lily ready to go live with Loki....and also get other bunnies ready for a big trip.

I wansta big trip too.....

You'll be getting a big cage instead. All of us will.

ooh....ooh....ooh....big big cage. BINKY SIZE CAGE!

Bye nana! Give Em a big hug for me (I don't know if she'dlike an ear rub but I see breeder mama gives lots of hugs...so I thinkhumans like those).

Bye mama. I'm gonna go back and eat more of that "enhanced rabbit" stuff.

Yeah. Almost makes me feel like a whole new rabbit. And Dusty's poops don't smell so bad either...

Mama. I'd cuff him - but the stuff does have "odoreliminator" type thing in it...so his poops don't smell so bad either!But you don't wanna hear about poop smell.

Have a good day!

Dusty, Sneaksy Drew &amp; Bun Bun


----------



## maherwoman

Hi Boys!

Yes, I know what you mean about those heavy bowls...they're difficultfor buns to knock over!  But...I'm happy to hearmy boys are being good anyway, despite the one try (sneaksy Drew ).

YAY!! You get your new super-sized cage! I can'twait to hear how many binkies you boys do in happiness! 

And give Breeder Mama hugs for me (or just general cuteness) during all this craziness in getting ready for Nationals! 

Love you always,

Mama/Nana*

P.S. Bun Bun, I will definitely give Emily love from you.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Dear Mama,

Thank you for loving us as we are...

Yeah - thanks for not making us get a "tatto-ouch" in our ear.

I'm telling you guys...I'd sneaks away if breeder mama tried to do that to me.

Mama - I don't think breeder mama likes to do the tattoothing. She makes breeder dad do it and she cried a couple of times.

It was cause the bunnies were crying too and breeder mama cried about that.

Yeah...she leakses and I noticed there were times whenshe sneakses away to wipe her leaks and left breeder daddy to workalone.

She came over to look at us once and I thought we were gonna have ouches too...

But then she said,

"Oh boys...I'm so glad you don't need to be done."

and she leaked some more.

So I've decided - I'm gonna flirt with her tonight and make her laugh.

And I'm gonna wiggle my ears up and down and airplane them to make her smile.

And I'm not going to sneakses at all. I'm just gonna love on her..

Dusty, Quiet Drew &amp; Bun Bun


----------



## maherwoman

Awwwwww

You boys are simply the sweetest!!! 

You're so sweet for trying to make Breeder Mama feel better.I've often wondered how Breeder Mama's are able to do tattoo'ing...andI just KNOW I would cry if I had to do it, too. I hatethinking any babies are in pain...but unfortunatly tattoo'ing isnecessary for what Breeder Mama does. Thankfully, though, thepain goes away fairly quickly, so they're just fineafterward. 

You be sure to give Breeder Mama lots of flirts, okay boys? 

And you send her some love from me, too, ok?

Love you!!

Mama/Nana*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Nana - guess what?

You'll never guess....

Mom's pretty smart...she'll guess.

Naw....she's gonna guess we're in the weanlingcage...but that's not it (but its supposed to happen soon - I heardbreeder mama talkinga bout it..).

Let me tell her. Breeder sis is cute.

Yeah...she's cute. She said you were cute too. But that wasn't what we wanted mama to guess.

Oh.

You see mama....

.....breeder mama's still here.....with us!

Thanks Drew. Now can I finish?

Breeder mama is still here because...

...their van broke down. So they're staying here with us instead of going to O-hio.

Can't a buck get a word in edgewi

Yeah...and breeder sis picks me up and says I'scutes....and she loves on me and hugs on me and kisses me nose. Shealso calls me "tiny" (I tried to tell her where he was) and says I'ssuch a cute 

...baby. She called you a baby.

Well, I could be a baby with attention like that. I likes it.

She said we all were cute.

and she petted me too - but Dusty was rude. He wouldn't let her go near him and he hid in the back.

I didn't want any human making googly eyes at me. Itsnot right. So I let you two get held. Plus...I didn't know ifmaybe she was a trap to give us medicine or something.

She even told me she knows I sneaks...isn't that neat?

Ooops...here comes breeder mama. She said we better be good while she gets ready to move us tomorrow...

Is it tomorrow yet?

Close enough.....

Yeah. We better go. 'Night mama. Love ya!

Night Nana.....love ya too!

sneaks back to say "night mama...didn't mean to forgetto say "I love you" .. just didn't want to get in trouble for sneaksingout of the cage to write to you...

Dusty, "Baby" Drew &amp; Cutey Bun Bun


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Mama. Guess what?

We'z in our new cage! Its funs....

Its BIG. I can almost see outside from here.

I's the first one in it...

Yeah - he is a sucker for breeder sis. Or anyone. Allthey have to do is come to the cage and he runs to the door.

I'm better at flirting to get their attention and then going to the back of the cage till I make sure everything is ok.

Nana, I was the second one in. and its a BIG cage...

Yeah and Dusty was last..but he was the first one to chin a lot of things....he thinks everything is his.

I'm going to share with you guys. Breeder mama says sharing is nice.

Nana, I've got to go back and explore my new cage some more. Bye!

Hey wait....I've got to go back too so I can explore stuff.

Mama - I better go back......I've got stuff to do too. Love ya!

Dusty, Sneaksy Drew &amp; Bun Bun


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...whenever I'm having a hard time, all Ihave to do is read your notes to me, and I can't help butsmile. I was able to read your note to me last night, but wastoo sick to respond. But it did make me smile lots oftimes. 

Love you!

Mama/Nana


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Mama, 

This is Drew (of course). I sneaks out of our brand new cage to write this to you.

Dusty was a boy...a bad boy according to breeder mama. He's had to get a cage of his own.

I's ok. I jumped up on something and sat taller than him so he couldn'tboss me around...but he was trying to boss Bun Bun by "playing house".Bun Bun and I didn't want to play....adn then Bun Bun tried to playhouse back with Dusty.

So Bun Bun and I can have the big cage together for a little bit longer - then we may have to all have our own cages. 

I think a cage of my own might be nice. Maybe. As long as I can find a way to sneaks out of it.

Anyway, breeder mama said she had to separate us before someones got hurtz. I thought hurtz was a truck company...

We'z ok though. And I gots more of a big cage to play in now!

WOO HOO!

Gonna Sneaks back to my bigger cage.

Drew


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi Mama - its Dusty.

Guess what?

I am a BOY now. Wow....I never knew that being a boy could feel so....interesting.

I want to boss everyone. I want to play in different ways than ever before.

Drew and Bun Bun didn't understand - but breeder mama did. So I have myOWN cage now and she's talking about getting me a stuffed toy orsomething help me when I feel like I HAVE to play.

Oh well - I gotta go back and explore my NEW cage.

Your BIG BOY,

Dusty


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Nana,

Drew is exploring our cage and trying to sneak around in the corners so I thought I'd take a minute to write to you.

I'm ok. I know breeder mama is probably going to tell you about Dustybecoming a boy....and how he tried to show me what boys are supposed todo.

I didn't get hurt at all and decided to show him how it felt whensomeone did that to them....but breeder mama wasn't happy with the waywe were playing.

So I thought I should let you know - I'm ok. We're all ok and Drew andI have agreed to share this BIG cage for at least a little bit..

Bun Bun


----------



## MissBea

Dear Miss Rosie,

I wanted to tell you that Dusty is HOT! He has been looking so good andtoday he..."changed". Unfortunately, I can't even get close to makegoogly eyes at him anymore.....mama says that's too dangerous and couldget him "hor-mon-al". Hmm...i thought only us girls got that way.

I told the girls in the rabbitry to pass along my messages to Dusty - how hot he is and how much I hope to see him again.

I know mama has said that he's going to be able to breed withButterscotch. Mama said she MAY let him breed with Sundae too. But shesays that I need a buck with smaller ears if I'm going to breed again.

I don't think the sise of the ears really matters...but it does to mom.

The girls in the rabbitry have promised me that they will talk to Dustyon a regular basis so he won't be lonely. He's in a bottom cage so hecan look out and see them and talk to them. Some of the girls have beenstanding up on their hind legs so they can look into the cage and flirtwith him...I told them to LAY OFF. If I can't have him - they can'teither. They ignored me.

I'm thinking about talking to mom about Drew....but she's been saying "no" so far. Oh well.....I'll get me a buck.

But Dusty sure is one NICE buck.....I miss him.

If I get a chance - I'll go make some googly eyes at him and let him know he's still loved...

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness!! My little boy became a BIG boy overnight!!

And Bun Bun, too! :shock:

Wow...well, Dusty, Sweetheart, don't despair...you'll have a girl soon,Hunny.  And, don't worry...it's not that you'renot loved...it's just that you're lovin' the wrong buns!Hehe...

And Bun Bun &amp; Drew...enjoy your cage...and play fair with each other, okay?

And all three of you...don't worry...when you come here, you'll all bereunited and rebonded, and everything will be a-okay. 

And Miss Bea...hehe...I understand...Dusty is quite the handsome little boy, isn't he?

Hugs and love all around,

Mama/Nana/Miss Rosie*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama! It's me! I'm typing like this 'cause I'm so excited I almost want to yell.

Ok...I'll settle down a bit. Maybe. Or not!

*I'm having a blast in my own new cage. Its NICE to live alone andnot have to listen to Drew talk talk talk all the times about"sneaksing". Its nice that I don't have to listen to Bun Bunsnore right beside my ears...

On top of that - there are all sorts of CUTE girls here. Did you knowdoes could be cute? They are all coming to see me and say "hi" and tellme their names and stuff like that. I've met Butterscotch (mama - she'scute.....we googly eyed each other for a bit) and I've met Theresa andPopcorn and Kate and all sorts of does. WOW...so many pretty girls tolook at and choose from. 

And then - to make things even better....breeder dad TURNED OUT THELIGHTS just a bit ago. The girls are all huddled together while someother bucks and I tell them spooky stories. Its so much fun!

Anyways - your big boy sure is a happy boy.

Oh and when Bun Bun and Drew all grow up too - breeder mama is talkingabout putting us in cages where the three of us can be back to back sowe can sit close together if we want. I might be ready for that lateron...I'll have to think about it.

You BIG BIG BOY,

Dusty
*


----------



## maherwoman

Hi, my big boy!! 

I'm happy to hear that you sound like you're having such a nice time in your new cage and around all those cute little does! 

What kinds of stories are they telling?

Love you!

Mama*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama! I sneaks out of my cage to come write to you.

Hi nana! Hi Em!

Mama, I hopes you'z feeling better. I'z binkied for you in the cage today - so you'd getz better.

Yeah - you binkied right into me...

Nana, breeder dad turned off the light in the rabbitry.

We're right near the living room so we still have some light...

But I'm worried -what if Dusty gets scared....all the girls are crowding around his cage...maybe he's crying?

Um....Drew - we have to go. Its getting late...

Yeah - and we were going to make this short for mama.

Bye Mama! I love you!

Bye Nana. Give Em a hug for me.

Sneaksy Drew &amp; Handsome Bun Bun


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

*HI MAMA! It's your special sneakzy girl Drew! I knowz a lotz of our letterz is missing 'cause of the forum problems (Breeder mama told me about it) and I know itz been a while since I'ze written to you but I gotz to tell you what happened last night and how sneakzy I am....

You see.....Breeder mama likes to put our bucket of food on a stool by my cage lately. It has the food up higher and she doesn't have to bend down so low to get to it. So she putz the stool by MY cage....and last night when she was done...she left it there.

Well...I'ze found a way to get my door open. I can't tell you how 'cause I knowz breeder mama would read my letter and find out. Besides...its a secretz...right???

So Miss Amy (you know Miss Amy is here...right? She has Mallory and Morgan and Madilyn and Marlin....nad the peoplez know her as 'undergunfire'). Anyway...Mizz Amy is sittingz at breeder mama's desk late at night and she looks over to my cage....and I'm NOT in my cage....

Where am I? I'm sittingz on the stool like a big girl.

Aren't you PROUD of me!!!????!!!! 

I SNEAKZ out of my cage and onto the stool and sat there like a BIG girl...

It waz so much fun. Miss Amy gotz me to go back into my cage and then she locked me back in again....but I gotz out once and I can get outz again.

Oh well...I gotz to go. I gotz HAY in my cage and food and a fun litterbox to nap in....and my stuffed toy named Emily.

But I lovez ya mama and I can hardly wait to see how I can sneakz once I get there...

Drew

P.S. Breeder mama held me and cried and cried the other day. You see...she was gonna let my mama go to a new home after this Nationals thing in May? Well...my mama got to stay here and breeder mama gave a "re-fund"....and the place where mama was gonna go had a fire this week and EVERY BUNNY died....

So breeder mama held me and cried and cried and said she was so happy my mama was here.

I told her I was glad my mama was here too....but it waz more fun to sit on her shoulder and look around....and play for a bit. 
*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama. I got to play outside my cage tonight and I even got a bedtime bath from my new friend. Amy and breeder mama thought you'd like to see this....

I'm the cute one!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hi mama!

Hi nana!

Mama ~ it's your Drew-baby.

Guess what mama? You'll never guess....

She already knows....breeder mama told her.

Aw rats...she did? Well - I can tell her anyway. Mama - I have a NEW cage. Its so "NIC-e"....I just LOVE it. I can jump and jump if I want (I never do it when breeder mama is around though. I act bored and mature).

That's ok though - I jumps a LOT for breeder mama. I jumps for fun too. Wow mama - my cage is so HUGE. 

Oh shut up. Its no fair that you guyz gotz NICe cages and I've got my cage. I HATE Walmart. My pink cubes aren't in yet.

Pink? You're getting PINK cubes?

Why ya doing a thing like that?

'cause I'ze finally decided I'z gonna be a girl (after watching you big buffoons google at the girlz and act so silly). I figure I wantz some of that attention for me. So I'ze gotz a pink litter box and I'ze gonna have pink NICe panels too. I almost gotz purple but Walmart was out of them. So I decided for PINK. pink pink pink for a pretty girl like me.

So where is your NICe cage going? In the rabbitry?

Phew! At least she won't be with us boys.

Yeah - I don't know if Morgan and Mallory and Madilyn would like her at all. I like to google Miss Madilyn but Mallory keeps threatening to come kick my butt.

Dummies! Breeder mama told everyone the other day - I even seez the video....she'z gonna attach my cage to your cages so we'ze can all be together..

SHE IS? WHY????

Oh no. Really? You mean we get to live beside you again?

Yep...and I'ze going to tell you all my st ories about sneakzing....and all my plans for sneaksing....and I have so much to tell you guys...

Bye nana. I'm going back to my cage to cry and enjoy the peace while I can...

And then I'ze can tell you all the stories Miss Bea told me and all I've learned and I have so much to talk to you guys about......

Bye mama. Think I'm going to go enjoy the peace for a bit. Talk to you later..

And then we can practice our sneaksing and ... hey....where did everyone go? 

Mama - I think they sneaks away on me this time! Maybe there is hope for them after all....

Well...I'm so excited I'm gonna go sneakz back to my cage so I can use my pretty pink litterbox. I can hardly wait to be with my brothers again...it gotz me excited just thinking about it.

Oh and here is breeder mama's video of the boys in their new cage...this photobucket place pulled it the first time she loaded it and she thinks it is 'cause of the name "bun bun" in the title...






Its gonna be so wonderful to be with my brothers again and have a NICe cage. I can hardly waitz. 

Now if Walmart would just send my cubes......hurry up Walmart!

Delightful Dusty, Sneakzy Drew & Bratty Bun Bun

(hey...I heard that.....)


----------



## maherwoman

Hi, Babies!!

Oh my goodness! I didn't realize you'd posted anything! Since changing over to the new forum, I hadn't checked this particular topic (shame on me!), and it wasn't informing me of the replies, since the last time I'd written here was on the old forum!

You babies are SO adorable, and I LOVED that video of Mitzy grooming you, Drew...and it looked like you really enjoyed it, too! 

Oh...my sweethearts...I just love you so!

Oh!! I have to tell you!! You have a new sister!! Her name is SweetPea, and she's bee-u-ti-ful!! So, you're going to have FOUR sisters, instead of just THREE!  Aren't you just so excited? Here's a picture of her:







Oh...every day, your coming home to me gets closer...it's such an exciting time for our family! We just a new SUV...we're looking for a bigger home (because Mallory and Madilyn are coming on the airplane to me with you)...we just brought home SweetPea today...it's all so exciting!! 

I love you, Sweethearts...and I can't wait to kiss your foofy little heads...

Love always,

Mama/Nana

P.S. Bun Bun...Em sends a HUGE hug, and LOTS of love!! :heart:


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Oh mama....if a picture is worth a thousand words .... how much is this video worth to you?

Love ya mama!

Drewsome


----------



## maherwoman

Hello little Drewsy Drewsy Drewsy!

I just wanted to let you know that I didn't have much time to watch the whole video, but I thought you were just ADORABLE!! 

Love to you and your brothers!!

Mama/Nana*


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Sweeties...I miss you so so much...

Mama still can't believe things went the way they did...you deserved at least one birthday, and some time with us here in CA. I will always wonder what could've been, and what should've been. Mama should have flown her babies home so long ago...I'm so sorry I let you down...I'm so sorry I didn't just bring you home when you guys were younger, so I could spend the last months of your life with you.

I'm going to bring your brother, Harley, home soon. Thank goodness Mama has assurance that he'll be just fine, and that I won't lose him, too...but I wish *all *of you had been able to come home to me. Boy, will he get loads of love, and probably some tears in that gorgeous fur of his, when he gets home!!

One thing I promise you...your memory will live on. To me, you're not gone...you're still a part of the our herd. You're still a part of our family. And one thing I won't do is use the past tense when I talk about you. It's not that I "did" love you...I still do. It's not that you "were" mine...you still are. That will never change. You will always be a part of our lives.

I love you so much, babies...and always will.


----------

